# Crushes on fictitious characters? Post Pics :)



## lyricalillusions

Do you get crushes on fictional characters? I do lol. If you do, too, post pics of them. Here are _some_ I have crushes on:

Kara 'Starbuck' Thrace From "Battlestar Galactica"









Anastasia 'Dee' Dualla from "Battlestar Galactica"









Dr. Samantha Carter from "Stargate SG-1"









Ashley Magnus from "Sanctuary"









Kate Freelander from "Sanctuary"


----------



## Perfectionist

Oh my god this thread is going to be a serious, serious problem for me.


----------



## MindOverMood

Natalie Portman as Queen Amidala








Natalie Portman as Sam from Garden State


----------



## CeilingStarer

I was so depressed after watching "Garden State" mainly due to falling in love with Portman's character. She reminded me of a girl at university who I never had the balls to ask out. Exactly my type: cool/crazy/warped, but also a bit naive/wholesome. Eugh... I'm starting to feel like crap again just thinking about it. *deep breath*

Sadly the crush I want to introduce here is not only fictional, but pix-elated.










Alyx Vance from Half-Life 2. I challenge any intelligent male to finish that game and tell me that she isn't the most perfect woman that could ever exist. I actually got depressed for a week or so when I could no longer take the role of Gordon Freeman and have her at my side.


----------



## eagleheart

Only since forever.

I like a guy (non-fiction lol) now. 
but I still can't sleep.

so here's just like 3 of my favourite fictional characters.









Willy Wonka, "Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory" (Gene Wilder)









Seymour, "Little Shop of Horrors" (Rick Moranis)









Harold Lloyd's "Glasses Character" from his films such as Girl Shy, The Freshman and lots more


----------



## SciFiGeek17

John Sheppard from Stargate Atlantis









Oliver Queen A.K.A. Green Arrow from Smallville


----------



## letitrock

magdalena23 said:


> brandon lee as eric draven..i just love him either way


yes


----------



## zomgz

allison reynolds who is also my avatar =)


----------



## Montner

Terrance Zdunich As Grave Robber From Repo! The Genetic Opera.









And...Johnny Depp as Mad Hatter in Alice In Wonderland


----------



## Toad Licker

Summer Glau as River Tam from Firefly/Serenity.


----------



## quiet0lady

This is the only one I can think of at the moment.

Jim Halpert :heart


----------



## laura024

Atticus Finch. I can't tell you how hot an educated and accepting man is.


----------



## pita

^

Gregory Peck is smokin' to begin with. As Atticus Finch... *swoons*










I have giant crushes on them both.

Also:


----------



## rdrr

^^^^Joey Jeremiah! Ha Degrassi is awesome. I adore Natalie Portman from Garden State also. Her character in that is something I can wax poetic about forever. I'd totally fall for her instantly. In fact me and my friend used to re-enact dialogue from the movie.... So you know how that went.


----------



## ManderTard

Jonathan Togo from CSI: Miami










David Conrad from Ghost Whisperer..

^^ I loveeeeee those two plus many more. :boogie


----------



## laura024

Denny from Grey's Anatomy. I want to be his Izzie, without the whole him dying on me part.


----------



## zookeeper

My sole man crush would be Neil from The Office.


----------



## eagleheart

laura024 said:


> Atticus Finch. I can't tell you how hot an educated and accepting man is.


cool!



Toad Licker said:


> Summer Glau as River Tam from Firefly/Serenity.


one of my favourite characters!! after SImon haha



Montner said:


> And...Johnny Depp as Mad Hatter in Alice In Wonderland


hha yah :clap


----------



## lyricalillusions

Thanks for all your posts!


----------



## lyricalillusions

Here are some more of mine lol

Sookie Stackhouse from "True Blood"









Tara Thornton from "True Blood"









Neytiri from "Avatar"









Maud Lilly from "Fingersmith"


----------



## pita

lyricalillusions said:


> Here are some more of mine lol
> 
> Sookie Stackhouse from "True Blood"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tara Thornton from "True Blood"


I, too, have giant crushes on them both.


----------



## Hank Scorpio

Neytiri









Trance Gemini









Zotah Zhaan









Jadzia Dax









Talas









orion slavegirl









Aayla Secura









and my first crush ever, Oola


----------



## Hank Scorpio

And some anime women(restricting it to the ones I wouldn't get arrested for)
Yoruichi








Misato








Balsa








Lust








Yukari


----------



## Perfectionist

Okay. Only a few today. I have homeworks

Lets start with the obvious. I can't even watch the first few films anymore because it makes me feel like a pedofile.









And his sidekick, because I don't want poor Ron to feel left out.









Severus Snape because he is oh so broken and I will fix him and then he can read erotica to me every night as a thank you.









Spencer Ried from criminal minds for being even dorkier than I am. In case you haven't noticed, I like em skinny.









House. He can insult me all day long because he is so freaking yummy doing it.









Again, don't forget the sidekick. They need lovin too.









Elliot Stabler from SVU for his passion. And his tendency to get really really close to another good looking man's face when he's all yellin at him. Just MAKE OUT already with them god.









Gerd Weisler in The Lives of Others. He is so lonely. While looking for this pic I found out the guy who played him, Ulrich Muhe, died of cancer recently and now I am sad.


----------



## Perfectionist

Oh my god how could I forget! BENTON!

Benton Fraser from Due South. He is so freaking Canadian, and terribly shy around women.


----------



## gg87

quiet0lady said:


> This is the only one I can think of at the moment.
> 
> Jim Halpert :heart


^Him.

Daniel Faraday from Lost









Lex Luthor from Smallville









Spike from BTVS









Sawyer from Lost









Robin Heiden from Seducing Mr. Perfect









Eric Northman, the book version.

My girl crush is Cara from Legend of the Seeker


----------



## SilentLoner

Iruka Umino









Light Yagami









Vorik from Star Trek: Voyager


----------



## caflme

Gerard Butler's Phantom of the Opera (sighh....)


----------



## caflme

Russell Crowe's - A Beautiful Mind


----------



## starblob

Perfectionist said:


> Gerd Weisler in The Lives of Others. He is so lonely.


Ditto!










Avigdor from Yentl.










Saul Silver.










Dr. Frankenfurter - Rocky Horror Picture Show










George Emerson - A Room with a view.










Bilal - Hideous Kinky.










"The Chinese man" - The Lover (<-- his name isn't made known in the film and that is what he is referred to as)

I could go on and on and on...


----------



## TheOutsider

Montner said:


> Terrance Zdunich As Grave Robber From Repo! The Genetic Opera.


LOVE LOVE LOVE the Graverobber!!


----------



## Tweedy

quiet0lady said:


> This is the only one I can think of at the moment.
> 
> Jim Halpert :heart


:boogie:boogie


----------



## erasercrumbs

(preferably without Scarface - he's mean)


----------



## Kwinnky

Alesha from Law & Order: UK










Susan Pevensie









Sarah Kerrigan... before









Makina Hoshimura


----------



## Stevep27

Summer Glau - Terminator Sarah Conner Chronicles/Firefly/Serenity


----------



## Montner

Fictional Couple Crushes

Spuffy:







<3

And of Course.....


----------



## mooncake

Perfectionist said:


> Oh my god how could I forget! BENTON!
> 
> Benton Fraser from Due South. He is so freaking Canadian, and terribly shy around women.


! Yes.


----------



## Venus

montner said:


> fictional couple crushes
> 
> spuffy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <3


yes


----------



## eagleheart

Oh man you guys I am a Buffy FREAK!!!! Yeah, Spuffy goodness!



Perfectionist said:


> Benton Fraser from Due South. He is so freaking Canadian, and terribly shy around women.


Oh hey, my friend told me about that show, but I've never seen it. Maybe I should check it out. (We are from Canada.)

Oh yeah. My current avatar is of Harold from Red Green, that's pretty much the main reason why I watched that show when I was a teenager.





 :clap


----------



## Hank Scorpio

Honey and Miki. This show is ridiculously addictive.


----------



## WalkingOnEggShells

Who didn't love Juno?










Or Debra Barone from Everybody Loves Raymond XD










Kumiko from Karate Kid II


----------



## matty

For me. Hannah from chuck










Quinn from One tree hill









Both look amazing and both seem like decent girls in there shows.


----------



## TheDaffodil

My main one is *Donna Troy.* Oh, she makes my heart stop.


























Ugh, I would so marry her and devote my existence to her happiness. It's shameful, haha.


----------



## renegade disaster

big suze








played by sophie winkleman

rachel from friends









trillian from hitchhikers guide









actually I have probably just had crushes on these actresses generally!


----------



## seastar

Kyle Reese from _The Terminator_, 1984. Possibly, maybe, my dream man.


----------



## WalkingOnEggShells

And before I forget










Chloe O'Brian from 24










And Lexie Grey from Grey's Anatomy ^_^


----------



## pita

Perfectionist said:


> Okay. Only a few today. I have homeworks
> 
> Lets start with the obvious. I can't even watch the first few films anymore because it makes me feel like a pedofile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And his sidekick, because I don't want poor Ron to feel left out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Severus Snape because he is oh so broken and I will fix him and then he can read erotica to me every night as a thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spencer Ried from criminal minds for being even dorkier than I am. In case you haven't noticed, I like em skinny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House. He can insult me all day long because he is so freaking yummy doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, don't forget the sidekick. They need lovin too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elliot Stabler from SVU for his passion. And his tendency to get really really close to another good looking man's face when he's all yellin at him. Just MAKE OUT already with them god.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gerd Weisler in The Lives of Others. He is so lonely. While looking for this pic I found out the guy who played him, Ulrich Muhe, died of cancer recently and now I am sad.


How did I miss this post!

All of these.


----------



## brina5881

AH, this was the Twilight movie of my era!!!! I saw this movie over and over & wished I was every single woman that came across their path.


----------



## Jurexic5

tali from mass effect 2. i love the mystery behind her mask. she has the sweetest personality too.


----------



## cmr

Viggo Mortensen as Aragorn!










Christian Bale as Bruce Wayne.:heart










Fredric March as Jean Valjean. (On the left.)


----------



## kosherpiggy

Edward Norton as Derek Vinyard in American History X
i dont care if he's a nazi in this movie! he's soooo sexy >;]









Christian Slater as JD from Heathers

as you can see i got a thing for bad boys ;]









Mark Wahlberg as Dirk Diggler in Boogie Nights









Heather Graham as Rollergirl in Boogie Nights









Rob Lowe as Sodapop Curtis in The Outsiders









Jessica Rabbit


----------



## WinterDave

For the girls....


----------



## Noir6

Kathryn Railly in 12 Monkeys (Madeleine Stowe)









Marla Singer in Fight Club (Helena Bonham Carter)


----------



## strawberryjulius

:love2


----------



## cmr

WinterDave said:


> For the girls....


NO WAY! :afr


----------



## SADgirl

Kind of Random but I likes what I likes


----------



## Belshazzar

Liz Lemon (Tina Fey)









Jane Adams in Happiness, but pretty much anything she's in.









Clementine (Kate Winslet)


----------



## lastofthekews

my first crush was on Ace, an assistant of the Doctor's in Doctor Who. I was only about 10 or 11 at the time.


----------



## Still Waters

Oh Pita-You grabbed two of mine!! Professor Snape - evil,elegant and mysterious-Let's just say it felt really hot that night in the theater. House - Role playing with him would be fantastic!


----------



## cmr

I had an enormous crush on Noah Hathaway as Atreyu in The Neverending Story when I was a kid. I still think he is adorable! :heart










And yes, Dr. Spencer Reid is wonderful. :yes


----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## Radattack

Remus Lupin. Oh yes.


----------



## cmr

I love Hobbitses! Merry, Sam, Frodo, and Pippin...


----------



## trancediva88

kosherpiggy said:


>


_Omg I am so with you with the joker.. used to be all about Batman but in that movie, yea the joker_


----------



## trancediva88

The Crow


----------



## knuckles17

Montner said:


> Terrance Zdunich As Grave Robber From Repo! The Genetic Opera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And...Johnny Depp as Mad Hatter in Alice In Wonderland


i didn't think anyone knew what repo was i LOVE REPO!!!


----------



## cmr

trancediva88 said:


> The Crow


I agree!


----------



## Ayven

Montner said:


> Terrance Zdunich As Grave Robber From Repo! The Genetic Opera.


YES! He was so gorgeous, and what a voice! He can stick his zydrate gun into my anatomy any day! 

Also, Severus Snape, Johnny Depp as Jack Sparrow and Mort Rainy, Jack Davenport as Commodore Norrington. Last but not least, and my biggest movie crush is Paul Bettany as Dr. Stephen Maturin, in the movie Master and Commander. He was hot, intelligent, loved plants/animals, and played the cello. :yes


----------



## pita

I want to extend my Dr. Reid love to include other cast members of Criminal minds:










Only not Agent Morgan. Obviously he is smokin hot, HOWEVER:










WTF. Too much of a giant d-bag in real life, I'm afraid. I am all about you showing off your hot bod, but do you have to make that _face_?


----------



## sara01

oh yeah...so hot... :yes


----------



## cmr

pita said:


> WTF. Too much of a giant d-bag in real life, I'm afraid. I am all about you showing off your hot bod, but do you have to make that _face_?


I can't stand him! And I think he's gross!


----------



## izzy

kosherpiggy said:


> Edward Norton as Derek Vinyard in American History X
> i dont care if he's a nazi in this movie! he's soooo sexy >;]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Slater as JD from Heathers


Same with Edward Norton. I feel horrible because he's a neo-Nazi in that movie. Also, I used to have the biggest crush on Christian Slater as JD.


----------



## MindOverMood

cmr said:


> I can't stand him! And I think he's gross!


You guys would hit it, don't lie


----------



## izzy




----------



## oohsandaahs

izzy said:


>


YES! All of these! (minus that dude next to James Franco cause I don't know who he is!)

+ Severus Snape..









Micheal Cera in..every movie








Ron Weasley (hell yes gingers!)








and Vince Noir! (if TV shows count) :yes


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Very nice indeed. Great fan of Scarlett as an actress in general.


----------



## knuckles17

Shilo from repo

*drool*

even tho shes a few years older than me lmao


----------



## pita

MindOverMood said:


> You guys would hit it, don't lie


Oh I'd hit it, but I'd hate myself afterwards.


----------



## metallica2147

MindOverMood said:


> Natalie Portman as Queen Amidala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natalie Portman as Sam from Garden State


Natalie Portman is beautiful! She's my favorite and she was amazing in Garden State.


----------



## cmr

David Wenham as Faramir in The Lord of the Rings.


----------



## MindOverMood

metallica2147 said:


> Natalie Portman is beautiful! She's my favorite and she was amazing in Garden State.


Thanks for quoting that, she puts a smile on my face everytime I see her


----------



## Kwinnky

Shebang from Static Shock.


----------



## pita

Jimmy and Spinner from Degrassi:










Forget Drake, though. His lyrics are dumb.


----------



## Meli24R

Dean from Supernatural









Sawyer from Lost









Mal from Firefly









The Doctor from Doctor Who
















Veronica Mars


----------



## sara01




----------



## cmr

Better pic of Bruce Wayne! :boogie










And I also like all three Bielski brothers in Defiance.


----------



## pita

sara01 said:


>


Oh hell yes.


----------



## Wualraus

Don't judge me! :b


----------



## Perfectionist

.....bahahaha.

Can I judge just a little?


----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## cmr

Here are a few childhood crushes of mine... :|

I had a crush on Ash from Pokemon when I was 9. Don't know what I was thinking. V










Around that age I also had a crush on Twister from "Rocket Power." V


----------



## Wualraus

^^ Oh snap! Rocket Power?! I completely forgot about that show. Ok yeah, Ash and his perfect jeans. :d


----------



## Wualraus

Perfectionist said:


> .....bahahaha.
> 
> Can I judge just a little?


lol...yeah, there's just somethin' about two-legged turtles and a lion with a great smile. :clap


----------



## miminka

Dwayne Hoover from _Little Miss Sunshine_



Indeed.

... and uh:



Weirdly I don't think I'm alone on that last one.


----------



## Tweedy




----------



## Tweedy




----------



## Tweedy




----------



## Tweedy




----------



## Tweedy




----------



## Wualraus

Tweedy said:


>


Oh hecks yeah, Tweedy! Hahaha


----------



## Dub16

Hottest Fraggle in history!!!!!!!!!!! (amazing tail)


----------



## caflme

TJ Thyne from the TV series Bones


----------



## Tweedy

Kurt from Teachers










Barney from The Book Group










Dr Mac from Green Wing


----------



## pita

...because I love a man who wears crochet.


----------



## Perfectionist

Eric Foreman on the first few seasons of That 70's Show. Awkward. Scrawny. Witty. Virgin. Wears tight little 70's pants. Love ittttttttt.


----------



## mrbojangles

rita from dexter


----------



## Judi

Nightcrawler (X-men)









Zuko (from Avatar the last airbender)









Riku (kingdom hearts - it's a game)









I also thirded Bernard of Black books.

Moss of IT crowd (lol)









And for some weird reason, I prefer Howard over Vince in the mighty boosh!!!








Seriously, that doesn't make sence... :S


----------



## Whitney

Marco from 4400









Neal Caffrey from White Collar









Pretty much every Superman ever


----------



## Tweedy

Judi said:


> Moss of IT crowd (lol)


Oooh hell yeah!!! :boogie:yes


----------



## cmr

Another kid crush... Yakko.










And Edd, from Ed, Edd, and Eddy. I love that show still.
He's on the right...


----------



## Tweedy

cmr said:


> Another kid crush... Yakko.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Edd, from Ed, Edd, and Eddy. I love that show still.
> He's on the right...


Hee! Yay, another Animaniacs fan. I loved Wakko.. now we just need to find someone who loved their sister Dot! :boogie:clap:boogie


----------



## cmr

^ Haha! Hey dudes, anyone who like Dot?


----------



## LostPancake

My first crush - Pippi Longstocking. I had a sticker of her on my door when I was 5 or so and I'd look at it every night before I went to sleep so I would dream about her. I loved her rebellious attitude. And her hair.










Then I had a big crush on Tia in Escape to Witch Mountain. I think I saw her as a mother figure. She was always looking after this cat they had with them. Plus she had special powers, she could talk to animals or something. And they were orphans from another planet.


----------



## polardude18

Rosalie Hale, (from the Twilight series) She is one hot vampire.


----------



## retropat

Hermione Granger. I didn't even need to think about that.


----------



## SilentWitness

*John Barrowman - Torchwood*









*
Harrison Ford - Bladerunner *


----------



## zomgz

Lately it's been Olivia Dunham (Anna Torv) for me.


----------



## citizen_erased

whatsername75 said:


> Castiel from Supernatural
> :3


Hell yes 

And also Dean from Supernatural










10th Doctor (Doctor Who)










Captain Jack Harkness (Doctor Who/Torchwood)










Charlie (Lost)










Dexter


----------



## david86

Lara Croft and Renee Walker from 24


----------



## SilentWitness

How could I forget my number 1 fave female character?!

*Alice/Resident Evil/Milla Jovovich *


----------



## uffie

D11 said:


> How could I forget my number 1 fave female character?!
> 
> *Alice/Resident Evil/Milla Jovovich *


this


----------



## cmr

Christian Bale as Dieter Dengler in "Rescue Dawn." Great movie.


----------



## brokenlight

A couple of the stronger crushes I've had (maybe still have):

Jesse McKenna (Life Goes On): 
I couldn't find a good pic, but this video someone put together has lots of good shots.






From Christy: 
Dr. Neil MacNeill










I just noticed Kellie Martin gets all the good guys.


----------



## brokenlight

Can't forget Mr. Darcy.


----------



## brokenlight

Detective Robert Goren in "Law & Order: Criminal Intent":


----------



## kosherpiggy

he IS a magic man<333333


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Miss Meggie

*Derek Vineyard*, preferably post-prison. (I would also have Edward Norton's children too. He is the sexiest man alive.)










*Harry Potter* in general. When I was 10, I wanted Harry to be my boyfriend. (But Dan Radcliffe as Harry isn't bad either.)










*Ron Weasley* (And yeah, Rupert Grint too...)










*Professor Lupin*. I had a crush on him since the third book.

I'll think of more...


----------



## MattsMuseingBrain

Pam Beesly so shy and hot 








The mom from modern family played by Julie Bowen
dont know the character's name








Monica Gellar
very underrated kinda over shadowed by racheal


----------



## Perfectionist

Miss Meggie said:


> *Harry Potter* in general.


I don't appreciate the fact that you have a crush on my boyfriend.


----------



## Belshazzar

I should add:








George Lass from Dead Like Me









Jaye Tyler from Wonderfalls

Bryan Fuller wrote both shows, but I feel like he swiped some of my lines for these two characters.


----------



## Belshazzar

Also, I have no problem admitting my man-crush on:









House (his cane is *****in') -- and any of Hugh Laurie's upper class twits.









Johnny









Algernon Montcrieff from The Importance of Being Earnest









Raoul Duke (does he count as fictional?) -- We can't stop here, this is bat country!


----------



## LostPancake

^ Naked is awesome! (at least, I remember really liking it, it's been nearly 20 years).

Ruthie (on the right) in Housekeeping (1987) - it's only on VHS. She and her sisters were orphans - their mother had committed suicide. Ruthie was this total introvert with social anxiety. Her sister was able to force herself to fit in, but in this one scene in a diner, Ruthie just ran away when she tried to make conversation with some other high school girls. She and her crazy aunt wound up burning their house down and running away to be hobos, riding the rails.

I had such a crush on her. The movie was set in the Pacific Northwest, and it inspired me to move there - I wanted to find Ruthie. But I never did.


----------



## Belshazzar

LostPancake said:


> ^ Naked is awesome! (at least, I remember really liking it, it's been nearly 20 years).


Mike Leigh is one of my favorite directors. The last one he did essentially had an anti-Johnny as its main character, Poppy.


----------



## brokenlight

Niles Crane. He is hilarious:


----------



## LostPancake

Belshazzar said:


> Mike Leigh is one of my favorite directors.


Yeah, that reminds me of another crush - Nicola from Life is Sweet (1990).










"Nicola is an inspired creation, a mesmerizing trainwreck of a girl as conveyed through Horrocks' twitchy, snarling, utterly fearless performance. She's a bulimic, obsessed with her weight, a walking, scarecrow-like bundle of neuroses with a ****-you attitude. Beneath her mop of brittle-straw hair and her enormous eyeglasses, her blue eyes are shifty and angry, and her mouth is perpetually twisted into one of a seemingly pre-programmed set of snarls and scowls and grimaces. She looks disgusted by the world, and by herself, horrified by everything she sees."
http://seul-le-cinema.blogspot.com/2009/04/life-is-sweet.html

"Nicola is humiliated by her inability to articulate her feelings or experience intimacy. She does not even trust the affection of her mother, and it is this that informs one of the film's climactic scenes as Wendy addresses Nicola's joylessness and inner pain, encouraging her to fight back and not to give in."
http://www.filmreference.com/Films-Le-Ma/Life-is-Sweet.html

I don't understand why all these great movies are still stuck on VHS.


----------



## Perfectionist

brokenlight said:


> Niles Crane. He is hilarious:


I forgot abut Niles! Excellent choice.


----------



## Adorkable

I used to have a crush on Niles too! XD


----------



## izzy

Belshazzar said:


> I should add:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Lass from Dead Like Me


Yay!  But as much as I love her, the actress is scary thin...


----------



## izzy

cmr said:


> And Edd, from Ed, Edd, and Eddy. I love that show still.
> He's on the right...


:lol I had a crush on Edd when I was younger too!

--









Desmond from LOST


----------



## TheCanadian1

When I was young I read this book about a british girl and her little bro moving to Canada to escape the war. I think it was by Kit Pearson?? I'm not sure why I read that book, as it was more-so a girls kind of book... but I pretty much fell in love with the girl.

First time I had feelings for a fictitious character! lol


----------



## SusanStorm

One of my first crushes was on Jordan Catalano.He was so cute :yes










Eric Northman from True Blood:mushy










The crow










Aragorn :clap


----------



## Rixy

When I was a kid I loved Kitty Pryde (Shadow Cat) from X Men Evolution.










Ellen Page filled the role quite well I believe in X Men 3...


----------



## renegade disaster

one I remembered the other day from my childhood, the cadbury's caramel bunny!


----------



## SilentLoner

I started watching Criminal Minds about a week ago and I am completely head over heels for agent Aaron Hotchner


----------



## Smitten

I used to have a crush on Tuxedo Mask from Sailor Moon :love2









I saw that someone has posted Vampire Eric ...but does anyone else this Bill Compton is awesome??? lol








Also Don Draper from Madmen


----------



## Smitten

pita said:


> ^
> 
> Also:


woot! i didn't think i'd see joey on here. I had a crush on him too !!


----------



## Smitten

Belshazzar said:


> Liz Lemon (Tina Fey)


 i freaking love liz lemon


----------



## notyourstar

Some of these have been said, but I hope you don't mind if I indulge myself. bear with me, there's a lot of them.








Seth Cohen (The OC) - probably my all-time biggest fictional character crush.








Ferris Bueller








Tom Hansen (500 Days of Summer)








Chuck Bartowski (Chuck)








Charlie Pace (Lost)








Daniel Faraday (Lost)








Nick Andopolis (Freaks and Geeks)








Artie Abrams (Glee)

Childhood crushes:








Randy Taylor (Home Improvement)









Shawn Hunter (Boy Meets World)

I've used up my allotted images, so also Ron Weasley and pretty much every character Michael Cera has ever played.


----------



## Your Crazy

Aladdin


----------



## zookeeper

I'm slightly embarrassed to admit it, but the singer I've got for my group in _Rock Band_ has some pretty sultry moves. And she just serenaded me with _Ride the Lightning_. I think I'm in love.


----------



## bezoomny

Ensign Pavel Chekov, both versions.










_Scotch? It was invented by a little old lady in Leningrad._


----------



## bezoomny

Cupid (Karl Urban) from _Xena_


----------



## Miss Meggie

notyourstar said:


> Childhood crushes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shawn Hunter (Boy Meets World)


Oh my gosh. *Yes*. How could I forget Shawn Hunter?!


----------



## EagerMinnow84

sigh, Desmond Hume... sigh.










the doctor!


----------



## Perfectionist

Your Crazy said:


> Aladdin


This picture is seared in my brain. And it creeps me the hell out.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

my first fictitious crush...










doogie!


----------



## Miss Meggie

*Willy Wonka* (Gene Wilder)
*Drake* (from "Drake and Josh")
*Derek* (from "Life With Derek")
*Ryan Wolfe* (from "CSI:Miami")


----------



## Judi

Perfectionist said:


> This picture is seared in my brain. And it creeps me the hell out.


I've seen that artist's gallery before, they draw all kind of disney heroes in that fashion 
http://davidkawena.deviantart.com/gallery/#Disney-Heroes

I used to like Alladin too, though not quite so much that pic, haha.


----------



## silentcliche

I have to go with a classic, Mrs. Robinson:


----------



## kakashisensei

Draco Malfoy










Lily Loveless


----------



## moop

Aaron from Wonderfalls and Ned from Pushing Daisies:

















Mike from Friends!


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

Madison Rocca from Power Rangers Mystic Force, she's gorgeous. Yes, i actually watch Power Rangers lol :b


----------



## Perfectionist

Judi said:


> I've seen that artist's gallery before, they draw all kind of disney heroes in that fashion
> http://davidkawena.deviantart.com/gallery/#Disney-Heroes
> 
> I used to like Alladin too, though not quite so much that pic, haha.


I am not going to click on that link. I am not going to click on that link. I am not going to click on that link.


----------



## JEmerson

I've got a big crush on George from the BBC series Being Human. :heart I don't mind that he turns into a werewolf once a month. :b


----------



## Miss Meggie




----------



## kosherpiggy

moop said:


> Mike from Friends!


 i had a crush on him when he was in Clueless. <3333









Brandon Walsh<33








Dylan McKay<33


----------



## EagerMinnow84

moop said:


> Aaron from Wonderfalls and Ned from Pushing Daisies:


yes! sadly, both short lived shows. Wonderfalls much more so than Daises though.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Cassie from Skins.


----------



## Your Crazy

Jake Sully


----------



## SilentOrchestra

Oh lord, don't judge me for this:

*Steven Boxleitner the shy, naive, kind-hearted scientist:*









And:

*Dr. Two Brains, the evil, mad, bat-s*** insane scientist:*









They're the *same* guy, but have different personalites due to a freak lab accident involving a mouse brain.

I'm obsessed with him. C8


----------



## socialreject




----------



## ChocolateBuNN

Near from Death Note









Sam and Dean from Supernatural


----------



## MindOverMood

KumagoroBeam said:


> Cassie from Skins.


What a cutie pie.


----------



## pita




----------



## SilentOrchestra

ChocolateBuNN said:


> Near from Death Note


Good choice; I liked L better though:










Uh, minus the lingerie. :sus


----------



## Judi

SilentOrchestra567 said:


> Good choice; I liked L better though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, minus the lingerie. :sus


Go-Devil-Dante! She does kinda disturbing fanart sometimes...










For Death Note fans:
http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/204491
Warning... just er... warning


----------



## EmptyRoom

Adrien Brody as Jack Driscoll









Harrison Ford as Indianna Jones









Bruce Lee as Tang Long









-swoon-
:eyes​


----------



## toughcookie

When I was a kid I had a crush on "Wicket" from "Ewoks", He's the one on the left (orange clothes). Heehee :teeth


----------



## Yellow123

OMG, I've had a crush on Gregory Peck as Atticus Finch for the longest time! He's handsome, a great father figure, shows morality and intelligence....


----------



## SilentOrchestra

Judi said:


> Go-Devil-Dante! She does kinda disturbing fanart sometimes...
> 
> For Death Note fans:
> http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/204491
> Warning... just er... warning


Yes, that's something she's very good at....*Watches video in link.*

 (That's the closest facial expression to mine right now. :b)

The first fictional character I ever had a crush on was Jack Spicer:









He's also a crazy, evil, albino akin to to the Dr. Two Brains I mentioned earlier.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Zaphod Beeblebrox from The Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy


----------



## sociallyretarded

Spencer Reid - he's just way too innocent and adorable and smart! Tehe.


----------



## strawberryjulius

SilentOrchestra567 said:


> Good choice; I liked L better though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, minus the lingerie. :sus


Oh wow, that made me laugh so hard. xD


----------



## christacat

Aldous Snow (Forgetting Sarah Marshall and Get Him To The Greek)


----------



## bezoomny

Heathcliff, as played by Laurence Olivier in the 1939 film.


----------



## kosherpiggy

Paul Allen from American Psycho.










& Patrick Bateman of course


----------



## feels

Simon Balcairn from Bright Young Things









Wish he could have been in this movie longer. 
I always forget that David Tennant is in this movie as well. But, I wasn't really diggin' the stache.


----------



## Arisa1536

*yum*



sociallyretarded said:


> Spencer Reid - he's just way too innocent and adorable and smart! Tehe.


Waaahaaa i was waiting for someone to post that, i loooove him
his intelligence is so sexy

And yes L from Death note is fine too

And i like hatsuharu from fruits basket









Aswell as Derek morgan from criminal minds although reid is my favorite, derek is pretty sweet :heart









hello gorgeous


----------



## kleewyck

Perfectionist said:


> Oh my god this thread is going to be a serious, serious problem for me.


_Kalinda from The Good Wife_


----------



## Arisa1536

*Blair underwood*


----------



## Misanthropic

I'm generally not attracted to White women but Kimberly Drummond from Different Strokes. She's the only one I can think of off the top of my head, it's been years and my feelings for her haven't changed. Everytime I hear 'True Colors' by Cindy Lauper I think of her, I don't know why.


----------



## kosherpiggy

Eric Stoltz as Keith Nelson in Some Kind of Wonderful










Ian Somerhalder as Paul Denton in Rules of Attraction


----------



## creativedissent




----------



## seafolly

Well mine's a weird one. He's fictitious but he's from a novel which I hope will never become a movie. My image will be ruined!

Jamie Fraser. :b


----------



## feels

nightrain said:


> Mary from Psycho 2. Cute!


:blush :mushyOh my gawd!


----------



## timetopretend

Blane from Pretty in Pink 

and










Patrick Verona from 10 Things I Hate About You


----------



## christacat

KumagoroBeam said:


> Cassie from Skins.


 Love her


----------



## kosherpiggy

Billy Hicks from St. Elmo's Fire


----------



## MindOverMood

Taylor Townsend


----------



## Selbbin

Wendy from Wendy and Lucy, played by Michelle Williams










Leeloominailekataribalaminachaiekbatdesebat From the Fifth Element played by Milla Jovovich (Known as Leeloo)










Eloise from Million Dollar Hotel, Again played by Milla.


----------



## Selbbin

I also have a major crush on Miranda July in her film Me and You and Everyone We Know.



















I WANT ONE!


----------



## SlightlyJaded

Matthew MacFadyen as Mr. Darcy










The Phantom!










And last, but most definitely _not _least...Spike *sigh*










It is truly sad how many hours of my life have been wasted wishing Spike was a real man, haha


----------



## pita

Okay, this is pretty much inexplicable, but:










I love that bingo-dabbing, manipulative polygamist as if she were my own sister wife.


----------



## gonewiththewind

Gary Hobson - Early Edition










Robin Hood - Prince of Tights


----------



## kosherpiggy

Wesleyyy<3333


----------



## gonewiththewind

Edgar - Ella Enchanted


----------



## whiteWhale

gonewiththewind said:


>


He is going to get a nasty fletching cut on his finger


----------



## gonewiththewind

As long as it doesn't stop him from wearing tights.


----------



## Belshazzar




----------



## strawberryjulius

Belshazzar said:


>


Yes!!


----------



## LostPancake

Selbbin said:


> I also have a major crush on Miranda July in her film Me and You and Everyone We Know.


That's weird - I saw that movie but remember absolutely nothing about her character!

Maybe the stuff about pooping back and forth just completely blew my mind and obliterated my memory...


----------



## MindOverMood

Joan of Arc:b


----------



## fanatic203

I get crushes on fictional characters ALL THE TIME! Most importantly, Edward Cullen. Only book Edward though, not movie Edward, so I won't bother posting a picture of Robert Pattinson.


----------



## kosherpiggy

Cedric<33


----------



## Perfectionist

My fictional boyfriend could SO outduel your fictional boyfriend. WIZARD FIGHT FOR OUR LOVE.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Judi said:


> For Death Note fans:
> http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/204491
> Warning... just er... warning


JUDI!!!

Just. WTF. ?????????????????????? uke


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Invisible_girl said:


> The crow


Aww yeah, he was just awesome in that movie. I can't believe he was shot , I still think it was deliberate. :yes


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Now, I am not bi-sexual, but seriously I would consider it for Constantine, man, he is one slick dude. Just so damn cool it's not funny.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Freya from Outlander. Now that's a Viking woman!!! :clap


----------



## Belshazzar

Enid Coleslaw from Ghost World:


----------



## MindOverMood

Jaiyyson said:


> JUDI!!!
> 
> Just. WTF. ?????????????????????? uke


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL:teeth


----------



## MindOverMood

Perfectionist said:


> My fictional boyfriend could SO outduel your fictional boyfriend. WIZARD FIGHT FOR OUR LOVE.


It's on like donkey kong

Alohomora(whatever that means)


----------



## Dub16

Teela from the He-Man cartoon. By god that lassie knew how to handle a sword!


----------



## Cashew

God, I love Link. and these Link ladies.


----------



## bezoomny

SlightlyJaded said:


> Matthew MacFadyen as Mr. Darcy


He's cute in a English transfer student or prep school poet sort of way, but this, m'dear, is Mr. Darcy:


----------



## littlemisshy

Bill from True Blood - yummy! (sorry hubby:um)


----------



## pita

^
Take a look at the recent cover of Rolling Stone.

It's...pretty awesome.


----------



## littlemisshy

pita said:


> ^
> Take a look at the recent cover of Rolling Stone.
> 
> It's...pretty awesome.


omg:heart


----------



## sara01

Edward Norton in fight club :yes


----------



## brokenlight

Emmet Hawksworth from Keeping Up Appearances
Pianist, producer and director of the amateur operatic society


----------



## thewall

Paul Dano as Dwayne in _Little Miss Sunshine_








My parents told me this character reminded them of me a lot, haha.


----------



## ColdWar

From My So Called Life.


----------



## ColdWar

thewall said:


> Paul Dano as Dwayne in _Little Miss Sunshine_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My parents told me this character reminded them of me a lot, haha.


He was so funny in the movie, lol.


----------



## anon123

alice from Resient evil
(Milla Jovovich is her real name)









So sexily

got to get my *** up and go see Resident Evil: Afterlife when it comes out on the 10th

:O


----------



## Wehttam




----------



## Perfectionist

^Tom Riddle?!

As a insanely loyal screaming HP fangirl, we are now sworn enemies.

Just so you know.


----------



## HannahG

Robert Goren (Law&Order:Criminal Intent) - I love intelligent men and when he tries he can be really hot...and adorably awkward. I love Vincent Donofrio anyways.
Legolas (Lord of the Rings) - hahaha yeah...he's pretty.
Christian (Moulin Rouge) - Ewan Mcgregor is a huge crush of mine.
Castiel (Supernatural) - I love him.
Dean (Supernatural) - Ditto.
Pacey (Dawson's Creek) - the only reason I ever saw that show was because I've had a crush on Joshua Jackson since the original Mighty ducks.


----------



## Cashew

The redhead girl in the Breakfast Club


----------



## Selbbin

Ah yes, Molly Ringwald, the teenage crush from my generation....


----------



## bezoomny

Ally Sheedy > Molly Ringwald. Fo sho.


----------



## Cashew

bezoomny said:


> Ally Sheedy > Molly Ringwald. Fo sho.


I thought about putting her picture there too, but the red hair won me over :roll


----------



## Lumi

LostPancake said:


> My first crush - Pippi Longstocking. I had a sticker of her on my door when I was 5 or so and I'd look at it every night before I went to sleep so I would dream about her. I loved her rebellious attitude. And her hair.


Hey! Pippi is my idol :teeth Horse live inside of house and everything is helter skelter


----------



## Lumi

Tommi from Tarkkis










I was about 8 years old when Tommi was my crush, LOL!

Tokalahs "the look", those eyes...

http://media.photobucket.com/image/tokalah/wolfojos/michaelGreyeyes.jpg

Tokalah still on the front/middle, OMG that neck-back-line makes me drooling every time I see it









Tokalah










Every time I see this scene I thought how man can be this purty!!! I cannot still believe it!!!


----------



## LostPancake

Lumi said:


> Hey! Pippi is my idol :teeth Horse live inside of house and everything is helter skelter


:high5

I wanted to go flying with her and her friends on that airplane they built out of bike parts or something. 

There were these movies in the early 70's they cobbled together from the Swedish TV series. I will never rent them though because I just want to keep my very vague memories of them intact.


----------



## Lumi

LostPancake said:


> :high5
> 
> I wanted to go flying with her and her friends on that airplane they built out of bike parts or something.
> 
> There were these movies in the early 70's they cobbled together from the Swedish TV series. I will never rent them though because I just want to keep my very vague memories of them intact.


I bought one pippi-movie to last christmast, it is cristmast spirite fairytale and I like to look good fairytales at cristmast . It is traditional thing with my mom, we look fairytales on holidays, LOL


----------



## MindOverMood

Gail Peck from Rookie Blue


----------



## Richard Miles

i love Cassie Ainsworth from skins









shes very interesting because she has a lot of problems, and she's very troubled, and she's anorexic and completely lacking in self-esteem and self-belief, but along with that she's quite smart, very dreamy, eccentric and "wow, lovely "


----------



## Manic Monkey

Chuck Bartowski from Chuck.


----------



## meepie

Eli Loker from Lie to Me. He is absolutely (#(#((# gorgeous.


----------



## Manic Monkey

Agreed, Meepie. :clap Also, Cal Lightman has a certian edge about him.


----------



## Typical Guy

I'm sure she's already been mentioned, but Clementine from Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.


----------



## Wirt

minor crush on bliss from whip it


----------



## LostPancake

bezoomny said:


> Ally Sheedy > Molly Ringwald. Fo sho.


I was torn between them...










But I love weird people more.


----------



## rumjungle

Maurice Moss (Richard Ayoade)
The curly hair, the glasses, the chin, stubble...those eyes...geeky awkwardness...:heart


----------



## kosherpiggy

Chuck Noblet from Strangers With Candy


----------



## thewall

_But the only reliable boy who actually got to know Lux was Trip Fontaine, who only eight months before the suicides had emerged from baby fat to the delight of girls and mothers alike._


----------



## kosherpiggy

^^
Trip<33


----------



## Belshazzar

Emma Peel of The Avengers


----------



## Selbbin

I don't want to be cliche but I have to be. major crush on Princess Ann from Roman Holiday, played by AH.


----------



## Amanda123




----------



## velvet1

He was just amazing, not just for this role in The House of Flying Daggers but for his other roles. Its probably because of his mouth, the way he makes those facial expressions.


----------



## papaSmurf

Richard Miles said:


> i love Cassie Ainsworth from Skins


Cassie and Sid are so very, very cute:


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## alfredd88

Well great thread.... but mine answer is No a big NO


----------



## nothing to fear

pita said:


> ^
> 
> Also:


Hahaha Joey Jeramiah!!! I probably had various crushes while watching Degrassi (the original series of course), though Joey was a bit too obnoxious for me. I really liked Spike, I was watching some Junior High episodes a few years ago (a friend got them on dvd haha) and she had a Smiths shirt!


















And her friend Liz, except she was sorta crazy with the pro-life stuff and harassing Erica when she had an abortion. =/


----------



## foe

Mia Wallace









Chun Li









Ramona Flowers









I always had a "man-crush" on Banky Edwards...ummm, pretty much any character Jason Lee has played in. [no ****, ok maybe just a little]


----------



## alfredd88

There is only one movie which depressed me a lot & that was "Garden State". Even its proms & trailers were very good still it depressed me after watching...


----------



## shysweetypie

Mine are a lot of cartoon/anime characters. xD I suck. I would only post one though. xD Wow. This is embaressing but I'm gonna do it anyway...

Dang I can't insert a picture so I have to put a link. 
http://media.photobucket.com/image/death+the+kid/nawakihero_album/Death-The-Kid.jpg


----------



## Misanthropic

Kimberly Drummond


----------



## lazy

that Cammy chick from Super Street Fighter II for SNES...

oooh, the uncanny valley










http://www.joystiq.com/2007/09/27/cammy-see-more-ssfiithdr-characters/

And I'm no hentai fan...


----------



## Batgirl

Aragorn from LOTR









Sawyer from LOST









Patrick Verona from 10 Things I Hate About You









John Bender from The Breakfast Club









:yes


----------



## glitterfish

Joe Lando, played the part of Sully in Dr Quinn Medicine Woman


----------



## LostPancake

:mushy

http://www.hulu.com/watch/37752/saturday-night-live-the-lawrence-welk-show


----------



## trite

Pam Beesly









Thora Birch in Ghost World:









Tina Fey AKA Liz Lemon:









Aaaand Jane Adams as Joy Jordan in Happiness:


----------



## seafolly

Or his role in Grey's. I kinda like the messed up but good guy with strong morals thing. :um

I've never seen Dr. Quinn (though I remember when it aired) but I'm going to make of note of that. :b


----------



## papaSmurf

seafolly said:


> Or his role in Grey's. I kinda like the messed up but good guy with strong morals thing. :um
> 
> I've never seen Dr. Quinn (though I remember when it aired) but I'm going to make of note of that. :b


You should maybe check out Journeyman! It's a pretty fun show.


----------



## noyadefleur

Mike Waters from "My Own Private Idaho", no doubt. <3


----------



## seafolly

papaSmurf said:


> You should maybe check out Journeyman! It's a pretty fun show.


Will do!  13 episodes, yay for more procrastination sources!


----------



## rdrr

Natalie Portman in Garden State. If there were a girl with this personality I'd probably be swooning. Me and a friend used to act out dialogue from this movie and it was good times.


----------



## Robot the Human

Mara, from The Time Machine - I didn't even know who Samanta Mumba was until I saw this movie. Hubba hubba.


----------



## alfredd88

You really have a great collection guys. Thanks for sharing. I like them all


----------



## InadvertentLoveCrisis

Saori Aoyama from Densha Otoko--a Japanese drama. It's about a beauty and a geek.


----------



## Annie K

Cory and Shawn from Boy Meets World









Tom from (500) Days of Summer


----------



## heartofchambers

:love2


----------



## papaSmurf

Sam Rockwell as Sam Bell in Moon. Also: Sam Rockwell as anyone.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

Oh man, I loved Dr. Lewis. The cute looks, the sexy voice, the playful personality. One of the many reasons I loved and still love watching older episodes of ER.








Pam.... Need I say more?










Lost in translation, Charlotte.

I also had a few crushes on book characters. 
Kahlan from the sword of truth and
Min from Wheel of Time...

I'm such a nerd.


----------



## sydney urbanite

Anna Friel 'Chuck' from Pushing Daisies.


----------



## lonelygirl88

annie k said:


> cory and shawn from boy meets world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tom from (500) days of summer


ditto!!!!! Funny, I was just about to post Cory and Shawn. Then I saw this.


----------



## Kwinnky

After watching a particular DVD set over and over again:
























I know, I need help.


----------



## Polyoxymethylene

I always get a crush on a main female character in whatever show I'm watching.

Nadia (Mia Maestro) from Alias:









Sarah (Yvonne Strahovski) from Chuck:









Inara (Morena Baccarin) from Firefly:









And my current, Echo (Eliza Dushku) from Dollhouse:


----------



## Robot the Human

Not a crush, but I totally idolize this character. Godric, from the True Blood HBO vampire series. He's about a 3000 year old vampire in a 15 year old body, who chooses to be peaceful with humans.










My favorite fictional character of all time.


----------



## cellophanegirl

Kiera Knightly's character in Bend it Like Beckham. Abs-tacular.



















Also, Robyn from How I Met Your Mother. I don't watch this show often, but every time I catch it, it always surprises me how hot she is.


----------



## Christa25

Oh dear God, yes.


----------



## feels

:mushy


----------



## AK32

Kwinnky said:


> After watching a particular DVD set over and over again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I need help.


 I loved Daria


----------



## harrynia

I will vote for Natalie Portman as Sam from Garden State. I really like her that character… it was really awesome work.


----------



## kelsomania

I've had a huge crush on Kel Mitchell since the Keenan and Kel show was on. 









When i was younger I had a thing for Gaston from Beauty and the Beast even though he was a jerk.


----------



## MindOverMood

Morrigan from Dragon Age. Haha, I'm a geek.


----------



## RyeCatcher86

Midori from the novel _Norwegian Wood_ by Haruki Murakami

And since someone mentioned Daria, one of my favorite shows of all-time, I guess I'll throw in Stacy, who is obviously an SA sufferer herself:


----------



## mrbojangles

I know I'm not the only one who had a crush on Faye Valentine from Cowboy Bebop.


----------



## Rixy

Ah, Ramona Flowers. I liked her in the comic book, but I didn't really admire her until I saw the movie. :love2


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

Rixy said:


> Ah, Ramona Flowers. I liked her in the comic book, but I didn't really admire her until I saw the movie. :love2


The actress is super good looking! I felt like the hair colours and style actually took away from her good looks, but then again I still had a crush on the character


----------



## Rixy

NaturalLogOfZero said:


> The actress is super good looking! I felt like the hair colours and style actually took away from her good looks, but then again I still had a crush on the character


Was I the only one who squee'd like an ultimate fanboy when she took out that hammer?

Just me?

OK :b


----------



## Rosedubh




----------



## Banzai

Not a "crush" as such but just characters I used to like when I was younger/more into that kinda stuff:

Kurosaki Ichigo - Bleach









Lo - Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon









Cloud Strife - Final Fantasy


----------



## sean88




----------



## Popularity

kelsomania said:


> When i was younger I had a thing for Gaston from Beauty and the Beast even though he was a jerk.


In to bad boys, eh?


----------



## kangarabbit

I have many but these are who I can think of for now:

Nate from GG:









Chris from Charmed:









Chase from House:









Gong-chan from My Girl (K-drama):









Yi Jung from Boys Over Flowers (K-drama):


----------



## Annie K

Dr. Carter from ER









Dexter


----------



## strawberryjulius

rumjungle said:


> Maurice Moss (Richard Ayoade)
> The curly hair, the glasses, the chin, stubble...those eyes...geeky awkwardness...:heart


I just want his face in the thread again.


----------



## Amanda123

Robot the Human said:


> Not a crush, but I totally idolize this character. Godric, from the True Blood HBO vampire series. He's about a 3000 year old vampire in a 15 year old body, who chooses to be peaceful with humans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite fictional character of all time.


:yes Mine too. I wish he didn't die.. I'd be more into true blood if he was still on there.


----------



## Some Russian Guy




----------



## OtherGlove




----------



## Kakaka

Diane/Betty in Mulholland Drive :love


----------



## soulless

I heart Kim Pine from Scott Pilgrim so much


----------



## Bathory

Lion-O from Thundercats. I am not even joking.










Vincent from Beauty and the Beast (Ron Perlman). I had an enormous crush on him.










Bram Stoker's Dracula (Gary Oldman)










Graverobber from Repo (yes please, and then again)










Jack Sparrow (Johnny Depp)










Thin Man (Crispin Glover)


----------



## heroin

Well, I don't think I've ever had a crush on a fictitious character. But let's say if I did, these would be the likely candidates:










and










I presume these characters need no introduction.

Yes, women + guns = sex + violence = teh win!


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Dub16




----------



## papaSmurf

KumagoroBeam said:


>


Me too!


----------



## immortal80




----------



## MindOverMood

Selene


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Lisbeth Salander :love2


----------



## atticusfinch

Link from the Zelda games, especially when I was younger.


----------



## MsMusic

Edward Cullen :love2









Kyle 









Jim Halpert


----------



## heroin

MindOverMood said:


> Selene


Oh yeah! That film was so boring. But I sat through it just to see her goth character shoot guns while wearing tight leather....



StevenGlansberg said:


> Lisbeth Salander :love2


Dunno where she's from but she's very purdy.


----------



## Cashew

atticusfinch said:


> Link from the Zelda games, especially when I was younger.


God, Link is so sexy


----------



## Nameless Someone

I used to have a ginormous crush on Android 17 from Dragonball Z


----------



## atticusfinch

^ I had the BIGGEST crush on Trunks.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

The tenth doctor.


----------



## Nameless Someone

atticusfinch said:


> ^ I had the BIGGEST crush on Trunks.


Yeah Trunks was hot too :clap


----------



## SuperSky

Somewhat controversially... Smithy


----------



## MojoCrunch

lol, I used to have a crush on Gambit from X-men. I guess it's that ragin' Cajun in him? I always believed him and Rogue belonged together.


----------



## MojoCrunch

atticusfinch said:


> ^ i had the biggest crush on trunks.


you too?!!!


----------



## kosherpiggy

i used to think shang from mulan was really hot when i was little and i'm watching mulan now








now don't even get me started on prince philip from sleeping beauty.

i almost forgot eric


----------



## Neutrino

kosherpiggy said:


> i used to think shang from mulan was really hot when i was little and i'm watching mulan now


yesssss










Ron Weasley!


----------



## kosherpiggy

^
yessss


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Sylar from Heroes!!! I know he's a villain but still... :mushy He's played by Zachary Quinto. :boogie I love handsome guys with dark hair... :love2 :blush


----------



## MojoCrunch

okcancel said:


> yesssss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Weasley!


Would YOU be sleazy for Ron Weasley?

Sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## Selbbin

Roxy (Freefall), from Gen-13... But only for the first 20 or so issues. After that the series really went downhill... fast!










I love cute spunky women.


----------



## Charizard

As a kid I always had a thing for Lydia:


----------



## kosherpiggy

screw you, aurora's hot


----------



## mrbojangles

LifeGoesOn said:


> Sylar from Heroes!!! I know he's a villain but still... :mushy He's played by Zachary Quinto. :boogie I love handsome guys with dark hair... :love2 :blush


Something about this guy's face that makes me want to punch the **** out of him.


----------



## mic gooflander95

Max Goof - _A Goofy Movie_/_An Extremely Goofy Movie_ (this pic).


----------



## AllanMaso

Kwinnky said:


> Makina Hoshimura


This x1000
Also, I love Lucy
















My favorite Lucys!


----------



## Pangur Ban

Vegeta









Edward Elric









L









Sebastian Michaelis a.k.a. Bessy


----------



## AllanMaso

lonelysheep said:


> Sebastian Michaelis


Hell yeah!


----------



## Pangur Ban

AllanMaso said:


> Hell yeah!


:clap:heart

a.k.a. Bessy


----------



## AllanMaso

lonelysheep said:


> :clap:heart
> 
> a.k.a. Bessy


Grell is the best! :boogie


----------



## sas111

Tomb Raider - Lara Craft =)



















I'm sure lot's of people would agree.


----------



## mrbojangles

Laverne and Shirley, two working class gals trying to make it in the real world.


----------



## Ernie

Rei Ayanami


----------



## Stilla

Just something about him... :b


----------



## shynesshellasucks

Some that come to mind:









Hermione from Harry Potter









Padme from Star Wars









Nova from Planet of the Apes


----------



## xTKsaucex

girl from Tron Legacy. She comes across to me as a shy type.


----------



## Ernie

Nyu


----------



## rawrguy

Ouka


----------



## LifeGoesOn

mrbojangles said:


> Something about this guy's face that makes me want to punch the **** out of him.


:eek :bat Bring it on mister!!! :wife :wife :wife :b


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Claire Farron (Lightning) from FFXIII(2)










Pocahontas


----------



## MojoCrunch

Though I am not a lesbian, I have a few girl crushes.

Olivia Benson









And Xena: Warrior Princess


----------



## rawrguy

Faye Valentine










Chii


----------



## MagusAnima

polkadotlaughter said:


> The tenth doctor.


Agreed, I'll post another picture for our enjoyment...









He's such a cutie... :love

I also like Alfie (aka Shane Richie) from Eastenders...









They always tend to be at least 30 years older than me. xD I don't know if that's unhealthy or not, lol.


----------



## rawrguy

Elizabeth Swann










(left to right) Alex, Natalie and Dylan


----------



## bezoomny

_Star Trek_, *****ez. I was just rewatching the 2009 movie.

Old Ensign Chekov (Chekov prime? lol) was awesome with his terrible puns and nuclear wessels, but new Chekov is actually hot. What.










Also, McCoy.


----------



## kosherpiggy

prince philip









prince adam









the prince from snow white









michael from princess diaries


----------



## Revenwyn

Faramir, Lord of the Rings...

I've always seen myself as his counterpart, Eowyn (if you've read the book you'd understand... oh and they butchered Faramir in the movie... not only was he not a jerk in the book but he had black hair.)


----------



## bezoomny

Revenwyn said:


> Faramir, Lord of the Rings...
> 
> I've always seen myself as his counterpart, Eowyn (if you've read the book you'd understand... oh and they butchered Faramir in the movie... not only was he not a jerk in the book but he had black hair.)


What were your feelings about the films' 'reinterpretation' of Faramir?

In the book, Faramir was my favorite character, bar-none. The young man hated by his father, locked away studying the ancient history another people, having prophecies of the great war, befriending Gandalf...

They got an actor I actually liked. Some scenes with Faramir, Boromir, and Denethor were precisely what I imagined the scenes to look like when reading them. But I just do not understand why they would invent scenes that are so untrue to my favorite character - _attempting to steal the ring_? I can understand why they left out parts that I enjoyed - though that was annoying - but I just felt that overall, it wasn't true to the book.


----------



## Revenwyn

I really disliked the reinterpretation of Faramir and was sad that they left out my favorite scene in the movie. I'm actually probably not going to watch The Hobbit with all the rumors I've heard going around about that...


----------



## mrbojangles

rawrguy said:


> Faye Valentine


Hell yeah, I posted her in this thread a while back.


----------



## beshino

Would it be really weird if I said I had a crush on Megaman?








So weird... Use to think about him when I was little.. it was so pathetic.
Also this.








Cid is a badass. :] FFVII was so awesome!

Oh here's another! Yuber from Suikoden. 8]








Can't tell if he/she is a girl or a guy but dam. Badassness off the scale!








'nuff said.


----------



## enpyre

from one of my fav shows of all time, Scrubs, Dr. Elliot Ried


----------



## Hamster

Number 1 Crush:










Edward from Fullmetal Alchemist. Hell yeahs :boogie

Other crushes:










Li from Cardcaptor Sakura. If there's someone who looks like that irl, please tell me lol










Link from Legend of Zelda. :heart










Tamaki from Ouran High School Host Club. Seriously, who couldn't fall in love with him? :3


----------



## feels

I've been playing a lot of Mass Effect lately and...










I've got such a boner for Thane.


----------



## papaSmurf

I may be nursing a bit of a man-crush on one Donald Draper. He's so dashing and complicated!


----------



## Choci Loni

Penny- Dr. Horrible's Sing Along Blog


----------



## citizen_erased

Dean Winchester










Castiel










Damon Salvatore










Tony Stark/Iron Man










Captain Jack Sparrow


----------



## caflme

from the movie Dying Young










from Phantom of the Opera the movie


----------



## Perkins

magdalena23 said:


> brandon lee as eric draven..i just love him either way:mushy


agreed!


----------



## beshino

citizen_erased said:


> Castiel


Misha Collins is hawt!


----------



## NobodysPerfect

Noah in The Notebook (actor Ryan Gosling)










Sebastien in Cruel Intentions










Mark Ruffalo in Rumour Has It

Also agree with the person above about the actor in Dying Young


----------



## luctus

Fox Mulder, anyone?


----------



## MojoCrunch

When I was a kid all of us little girls had crushes on:

Huck Finn (as played by Brad Renfro) - screw Tom. No one liked Tom, it was all about Huck.








And Benny Rodriguez from The Sandlot. Yeah, Benny was the hot one.









I suppose the fact that Huck was kind of a loner [email protected]$$ made him even more appealing. And Benny - because he was just a super nice guy. And he took on the beast.


----------



## Misanthropic79

Female renegade Shepard, from Mass Effect 2. Cold as ice, wicked scars and glowing red eyes. What's not to love?


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Among others, Morrigan from Dragon Age: Origins :b










And this one goes waaay back; Rinoa Heartilly..


----------



## Misanthropic79

Morrigan was a hottie hey? Much better than the 1 dimensional Isabella from DA2.


----------



## MojoCrunch

Metalunatic said:


> And this one goes waaay back; Rinoa Heartilly..


Interesting. Most men I know avoided Final Fantasy 8 like the plague.


----------



## kosherpiggy

i know i've added him probably several times. i can't help it, patrick bateman is too sexy.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I'm getting a slight crush on Scott Pilgrim.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

MojoCrunch said:


> Interesting. Most men I know avoided Final Fantasy 8 like the plague.


I liked VIII, Squall was a bit of a emo, but it was good. The junction system was fail though.

I always thought Edea from VIII was hot.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Daniel89 said:


> I liked VIII, Squall was a bit of a emo, but it was good. The junction system was fail though.


Are you kidding me? The junction system was by far the best thing about this game. It's probably one the best system Square came up with, other than their job system.


----------



## heroin

Misanthropic79 said:


> Female renegade Shepard, from Mass Effect 2. Cold as ice, wicked scars and glowing red eyes. What's not to love?


Heck yes. I am in looooove with my Female character in Mass Effect too. She maxes out the renegade meter each time. Would post a picture but it's on another computer.

The character I made is angry, alien-xenophobic and generally mean, and I love her for it!


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Misanthropic79 said:


> Morrigan was a hottie hey? Much better than the 1 dimensional Isabella from DA2.


Yup. Actually, I didn't even bother playing 2 after having played through the DA2 demo.



MojoCrunch said:


> Interesting. Most men I know avoided Final Fantasy 8 like the plague.


Really? Why? :no I thought it was a great game. Keeping in mind I was about a 9 year old loner when FF8 came out in '99, so Squall was a hero I could relate to.



Daniel89 said:


> I always thought Edea from VIII was hot.


Agreed :teeth


----------



## MojoCrunch

Metalunatic said:


> Really? Why? :no I thought it was a great game. Keeping in mind I was about a 9 year old loner when FF8 came out in '99, so Squall was a hero I could relate to.


I think because out of all the final fantasy games that came out at the time, that one mostly revolved around a love story - to most people. To young boys that meant it was less cool, I guess. :lol


----------



## UndreamingAwake

MojoCrunch said:


> I think because out of all the final fantasy games that came out at the time, that one mostly revolved around a love story - to most people. To young boys that meant it was less cool, I guess. :lol


What can I say? I guess i've always been a romantic softy :teeth Probably part of the reason I hate having SA. That, and hunting psychotic sorceresses through time and space with a gunblade was something I could really see myself doing when i'd grow up.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Logan X said:


> Are you kidding me? The junction system was by far the best thing about this game. It's probably one the best system Square came up with, other than their job system.


I always thought it was a little tedious and confusing, probably had something to do with being a ten year old at the time ( i was a pretty impatient kid).  I remember going through the tutorial with Ifrit not knowing what i was supposed to be doing after coming straight of VII's system, i generally just disliked how you had to "draw" GFs because i always missed out on a couple, lol. I enjoyed drawing card's for triple triad though and gambling away with them, good times!



Metalunatic said:


> What can I say? I guess i've always been a romantic softy :teeth Probably part of the reason I hate having SA. That, and hunting psychotic sorceresses through time and space with a gunblade was something I could really see myself doing when i'd grow up.


Totally agree, and Squalls Gunblade is just the best thing ever. Seriously!


----------



## kesker

The ultimate and original Catwoman-- Julie Newmar 1966


----------



## Misanthropic79

heroin said:


> Heck yes. I am in looooove with my Female character in Mass Effect too. She maxes out the renegade meter each time. Would post a picture but it's on another computer.
> 
> The character I made is angry, alien-xenophobic and generally mean, and I love her for it!


I actually saw your earlier post where you mentioned Ripley from Alien as a crush and it reminded me of my renegade Shep, they're kind of alike.

My Shep was more just plain misanthropic than alien-xenophobic although she viewed them as expendable. ME1 she stayed single 'cause Kaidan was too much of a p**sy and Liara was too innocent. But ME2 she got it on with Garrus 'cause he shared her indifference and homicidal approach to dealing with the moronic scum of the galaxy.

Such a b**ch and I couldn't help loving her for it either.


----------



## papaSmurf

Bret!


----------



## ImWeird

I'm in love with papa smurf... ^ Oh hi dare.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Finn Hudson


----------



## NobodysPerfect

Chandler Bing in F.R.I.E.N.D.S


----------



## Cashew

^ Agreed! Chandler is damn sexy


----------



## NobodysPerfect

Siringo said:


> ^ Agreed! Chandler is damn sexy


Haha yes he really is! Especially when he does his little dance! Lol...I find his sarcasm really adorable too. Usually girls think Joey is the attractive character so you have good taste!


----------



## factmonger

papaSmurf said:


> Bret!


Yes!

I would let him serenade me all day long.


----------



## andbreathme

Damon Salvatore


----------



## MelysCariad

NobodysPerfect said:


> Haha yes he really is! Especially when he does his little dance! Lol...I find his sarcasm really adorable too. Usually girls think Joey is the attractive character so you have good taste!


I'M NOT THE ONLY ONE THAT LIKED CHANDLER? Sweet!

----
To be honest, I love Daniel Jackson from Stargate SG-1:









Of course Sam and Dean: the Winchesters! (plus Castiel)


----------



## BluButterfly

When I was younger I had a crush on the *********** ranger 
http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRa75BxPaEVwgLX5uy5_z2DQkWLEteS-GUeWJVMbt9UkgTKxi_XdQ&t=1

oh and does the undertaker from wwe count lol (during his biker phase)
http://images1.fanpop.com/images/photos/2300000/undertaker-wwe-superstars-2327123-320-229.jpg

These days I have a crush on Max from Eastenders
http://img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00456/enders_280_456678a.jpg

lol...don't ask...


----------



## MojoCrunch

I used to have a crush on Agent Smith from the Matrix.


----------



## pimkersyf

:heartNed the Pie Maker - Pushing Daisies.:heart

I'm completely obsessed with this show and I want to marry Ned!

*pimkersyf = pie makers wife*

He's sexy, adorable and oh so awkward. :mushy









*Chuck:* What if he was made entirely out of bees and that's why she couldn't see his face, because he didn't even have one? What if there's a whole beefolk society who walk around shaped like people?

*Ned:* You're thinking about how you can train your bees to walk around in people shapes, aren't you?

*Chuck:* Yeah.

*Ned:
*

__
https://flic.kr/p/5765468417


----------



## pimkersyf

If the pie maker is my future husband then, once the seven year itch comes along, Dr. Spencer Reid (of Criminal Minds) will be the subject of my intensely passionate and sordid love affair! :yes









YUM!


----------



## giantkiller




----------



## Misanthropic79

kingandduck said:


>


Oh Tiffany Amber you sexy minx, I lost count how many times I fapped to her rockin' bod as a teenager.

And Karyn Parsons was really hot for a black chick who acted like a blonde bimbo, I forgot all about her.

Nice picks btw, kingandduck.


----------



## MindOverMood

kingandduck said:


>


Hilary, oh yeeeaaaah


----------



## tropic

pimkersyf said:


> If the pie maker is my future husband then, once the seven year itch comes along, Dr. Spencer Reid (of Criminal Minds) will be the subject of my intensely passionate and sordid love affair! :yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YUM!


Yum indeed 

I preferred him with longer hair, though.


----------



## giantkiller

Misanthropic79 said:


> And Karyn Parsons was really hot for a black chick who acted like a blonde bimbo, I forgot all about her.
> 
> Nice picks btw, kingandduck.


I never understood why so many people thought Ashley was hotter. I mean she was nice, but she was no Hilary.


----------



## giantkiller

Yeah, I know, it's wrong, but screw it. I know I'm not alone..


----------



## Lasair

From "The Time Traveler's Wife"


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

kingandduck said:


> Yeah, I know, it's wrong, but screw it. I know I'm not alone..


+1 i'm not a furry or anything but Lola bunny is hawt.










I always thought Daria was pretty cool, kinda like the nerd/grunge look to her, and her sarcasm is hilarious. Unlike her sister who was just annoyingly bubbly and fake.


----------



## Angha

I just got through with watching Moonlight, and oh wow, Mick St.John is quite hot. >_>; I'm so sad that this show got cancelled prematurely. 










I was such a Mulder fangirl haha. xD I still kind of am.










<,<

I have so many others but I don't want to clog up this thread with pictures of cute guys lol... :lol


----------



## monalisatoldalie

The doctor.


----------



## pimkersyf

^^ I would be more than willing to play doctor with this one  ^^


----------



## papaSmurf

BostonB said:


> Lily, from Eagle VS Shark


Oh man, me too! It's a shame Jemaine is such a jerkface in that movie though.


----------



## crimsoncora

Prison break wentworth miller









Dr. Reid









Agent Morgan









Hitake









Leo Titanic









This sexy rugged guy from cover, damn


----------



## heroin

Misanthropic79 said:


> Such a b**ch and I couldn't help loving her for it either.


+1

I paired her up with Kaidan because she's homophobic too, in addition to being xenophobic as well as alien-hating. Basically, she is just evil. But so hot!!! She has those "slightly-sunken model cheeks that accent the cheekbones". Those excuse everything.

I dunno, I love making people extremely evil in rpg games. The character I made in Fallout 3 was pretty much the scum of the earth. A cannibalistic, slave-trading, psychotic sadist. I'm sure if a shrink observed me playing these games, he'd have interesting things to say about my mental state. 

On topic, I had a huge crush on Kimmy Gibbler from the otherwise excruciatingly awful TV show "Full House". I found her stupidity so endearing. It's very rare for any female characters to be portrayed as out-and-out thick.


----------



## Stilla

*giggles*


----------



## BluButterfly

crimsoncora said:


> Prison break wentworth miller


:yes :yes


----------



## kippan

monalisatoldalie said:


> The doctor.


MATT SMITH FOREVER.

----
My personal crush is the invisible time traveler Simon Bellamy from Misfits. "He's like a handsome shark." I can also relate to him very much because his invisbility triggers when he feels deeply isolated from other people.


----------



## IcoRules

Gene Starwind









One









John Crichton









Beetlejuice









Father NIER









Kraft Lawrence









Ginko


----------



## rainbowOne

Captain Jaaaack Harkness


----------



## ReincarnatedRose

crimsoncora said:


> Prison break wentworth miller


OH...MY!!!! *orgasms*

YES! YES!

Hehe. This man is like THE most perfect male specimen. *sighs* And I'm a huge fan of Prison Break, too.


----------



## Nefury

Carrie Heffernan. Feisty.


----------



## WalkingDisaster

I do not understand how so many people can be attracted to anime characters! 

I mean, they're just basic drawings!


----------



## rawrguy

Ramona Flowers <3


----------



## rawrguy

Cloe Sullivan










Lana Lang

:mushy


----------



## kosherpiggy

Patrick Bateman


----------



## kippan

rainbowOne said:


> Captain Jaaaack Harkness


+1


----------



## Judi

I like how there's so many anime characters in this thread XD


I <3 Kaiji, left is as he appears in the anime, right is a fangirl's interpretation


----------



## Annie K

Sid and Chris from Skins


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Jill Valentine!









Nancy Callahan from Sin City!









:clap


----------



## Fantas Eyes

rainbowOne said:


> Captain Jaaaack Harkness


Agree.


----------



## Creeps McKinster

Trent Lane=Ultimate Babe from the 90's


----------



## Creeps McKinster

kippan said:


> matt smith forever.
> 
> ----
> my personal crush is the invisible time traveler simon bellamy from misfits. "he's like a handsome shark." i can also relate to him very much because his invisbility triggers when he feels deeply isolated from other people.


Oh jesus I love simon so much.


----------



## citizen_erased

MelysCariad said:


> Of course Sam and Dean: the Winchesters! (plus Castiel)


It must be illegal to have so much pure sexiness in one pic. 

I also must add:

The Joker (Heath Ledger's version)










Ichabod Crane (Sleepy Hollow)










Nicholas Angel (Hot Fuzz)


----------



## rainbowOne

^ Yes! (to ichabod crane) (and any of Johnny Depp's characters :lol)

best moment in film :lol:


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Squall from FF8! Haven't played it in light years but I remember always thinking how cute he was. Yeah yeah animated character :| but still










Jaguar Paw - Apocalypto
<3

From the movie class:

















Mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Annie K said:


> Sid and Chris from Skins


<3.

don't forget Freddie


















Also the twins, because they're...twins!


----------



## RockBottomRiser




----------



## Mileena

heartofchambers said:


> :love2


loooooove goofy Ellis. :heart
And this one-dimentional hottie, badass here: I just like characters that can keep up their good mood during an apocalypse


----------



## feels

goddamnit


----------



## erasercrumbs




----------



## papaSmurf

erasercrumbs said:


>


Me too, obviously.


----------



## erasercrumbs

^ Red leggings. Mrrrrow.


----------



## prudence

Choci Loni said:


> Penny- Dr. Horrible's Sing Along Blog


Yay! I'm going with Felicia Day (Codex) and Zaboo from "The Guild".


----------



## Zephton




----------



## Spineshark

Gretchen morgan










Michelle dessler


----------



## rawrguy

From .hack//Legend of the Twilight:

Kamui










I'm not homosexual or anything, but I really think Bamung is hot.


----------



## beshino

rawrguy said:


> I'm not homosexual or anything, but I really think Bamung is hot.


Just started playing the .hack games. Really cool.


----------



## awkwardface

kippan said:


> MATT SMITH FOREVER.
> 
> ----
> My personal crush is the invisible time traveler Simon Bellamy from Misfits. "He's like a handsome shark." I can also relate to him very much because his invisbility triggers when he feels deeply isolated from other people.


Simon and the Eleventh Doctor... _swoooon_.


















*credits to the awesome people from tumblr

As a bonus, I wouldn't mind getting on that lawnmower with Todd _and_ Olive from Easy A...


----------



## Perkins

Cliche as fûck, I know, but I find him so sexy in this film. I think the hair played a big part. Jim Carrey has the ability to look strangely attractive and sexy at times, and this is one of them.


----------



## papaSmurf

Perkins said:


>


Oh man, me too. Even more so than Kate Winslet's character, maybe.


----------



## db4805

River Song


----------



## db4805

"Sexy"


----------



## Perkins

She makes my unmentionables damp, tbh.


----------



## artandis

feels said:


> goddamnit


:high5

And Alastair from origins :yes


----------



## TisMeIFear

YES!!!!! I Love Him!


----------



## TisMeIFear

TisMeIFear said:


> YES!!!!! I Love Him!


 Crap sorry posted in the wrong spot lol


----------



## TisMeIFear

Montner said:


> Terrance Zdunich As Grave Robber From Repo! The Genetic Opera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And...Johnny Depp as Mad Hatter in Alice In Wonderland


 YES! I love Mr. Sexy Grave Robber


----------



## MindOverMood

Princess Nuala


----------



## HideMyPain

Dominic Toretto from Fast & Furious :love2


----------



## HideMyPain

Dominic Toretto from Fast & The Furious :love2


----------



## nonethemore

Wacky Wednesdays said:


> <3.
> 
> don't forget Freddie


I agree with Freddie from skins


----------



## NobodysPerfect

Ryan Golsing in 'Murder Between Numbers' ...plays a killer but I don't care he was so sexy as the sarcastic teen killer he played










Hugh Grant in 'About a boy', again for the sarcastic role he plays. It seems i'm attracted to sarcasm in characters.


----------



## mrbojangles

Callie Maggotbone from Ugly American's.


----------



## GordonFreeman

CeilingStarer said:


> I was so depressed after watching "Garden State" mainly due to falling in love with Portman's character. She reminded me of a girl at university who I never had the balls to ask out. Exactly my type: cool/crazy/warped, but also a bit naive/wholesome. Eugh... I'm starting to feel like crap again just thinking about it. *deep breath*
> 
> Sadly the crush I want to introduce here is not only fictional, but pix-elated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alyx Vance from Half-Life 2. I challenge any intelligent male to finish that game and tell me that she isn't the most perfect woman that could ever exist. I actually got depressed for a week or so when I could no longer take the role of Gordon Freeman and have her at my side.


Yeah man, I have the same at the moment... I started playing HL2 and ep1 and 2 over again... just for her...i feel reaaaallyy pathetic for that though...happy i'm not alone


----------



## Elleire

Olivia Dunham from Fringe (Anna Torv)










Phoebe, Piper, and Paige from Charmed. (Alyssa Milano, Holly Combs, and Rose McGowen, respectively.) Yes, all three of them. I didn't like Prue though. :b










Lisbeth Salander from the Millenium Series (Noomi Rapace)










Lara Croft from Tomb Raider (Angelina Jolie)










Queen Elizabeth from Elizabeth: The Golden Age (Cate Blanchett)










Anna Velerious from Van Helsing (Kate Beckinsale)


----------



## zookeeper

I'm gonna go with Cass from _Fallout: New Vegas_. Caustic, foul-mouthed, and drowning her sorrows in whiskey??

Now that's my kind of woman.










Best quote ever: Nobody's d*ck is that long, not even Long D*ck Johnson, and he had a ****ing long d*ck, thus the name.


----------



## Lanter

Oh, younger me, you so silly.

EDIT:









I WILL NEVER FORGIVE MYSELF FOR FORGETTING THIS. Grace Park, every time she came on screen is BSG my heart beating a little faster.


----------



## Marakunda

You guys call those fictional characters?! Try this.....










Skyla is hot, lol....


----------



## Cat Montgomery

Everyone has a little something for Tali








And of course Fujino


----------



## Imaginative dreamer

Chad Dylan cooper <3


----------



## pancakepowder

howard moon from the mighty boosh


----------



## RoarOfTheMemphisBelle

Altair Ibn-La'Ahad










Ezio Auditore Da Firenze










Not real, but phoarrrrr. 

@Lantar

Ellen Page is a biggie for me too


----------



## Fantas Eyes




----------



## ponyo

*Harold*


----------



## TomRay




----------



## Campeador

*Eowyn, from The Lord of the Rings








**

Moiraine, from The Wheel of Time









*I like strong-willed females


----------



## Nevermind0

:cuddle


----------



## prudence

Delirium from Neil Gaiman's "The Sandman".


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## kosherpiggy

Kelly Bundy


----------



## courtice1

Sam and Dean Winchester


----------



## Robodontopus

Daenerys Targaryen from Game of Thrones


----------



## Escape Artist




----------



## beshino

Alucard from Hellsing








Franken Stein from Soul Eater








Lucifer from Angel Sanctuary


----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## candiedsky

courtice1 said:


> Sam and Dean Winchester


agreed.


----------



## prudence

River Song and the Eleventh Doctor


----------



## Robodontopus

Two characters that I've been crazy about recently:

Chuck from Pushing Daisies.......










.......and Kim Pine from Scott Pilgrim vs. the World.


----------



## magdalena23

Brandon Lee as Eric Draven :mushy









Johnny Depp as Roux (Well...one of his many characters)


----------



## scooby

Harley Quinn from Batman.

Too cute.










And then this (Arkham Asylum)


----------



## MindOverMood

Bad Launch from Dragon Ball.


----------



## The Silent 1

Luna Lovegood


----------



## caseyblue

:heart:heart:heart


----------



## Just Lurking

Emily Prentiss ~ Criminal Minds


----------



## enzo

Just too many...


























Jane, more than Daria. This show was just awesome. 

















Jessie from Undergrads. The show had what felt like only 7 episodes, aired again and again.









Hinata










Boomer... haa. ehm. 









Sakura, SF









Mary-Jane Watson.....









Is that too much? I think that's too much. But there's more.


----------



## kilgoretrout

Cole MacGrath from the Infamous video games.


----------



## MindOverMood

Great list enzo


----------



## enzo

Lol, there are more.


----------



## The Lost Boy

jessica rabbit


----------



## Cashew

Just started watching Skins. So uh, now I agree with everyone that said Cassie


----------



## AllToAll

My super lady crush:


----------



## misterCraig

Clementine Kruczynski (Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind)









Amy Pond (Doctor Who)


----------



## GaaraAgain

Itachi Uchiha from Naruto:










Also Hinata Hyuga from Naruto:










I decided to keep it to the animated ones.


----------



## ShyGuy86

Cool thread. Just been though it, and there are some posts I'd want to quote that date back to last year.

It feels like a lifetime ago, but in my years as a lonely nerd, I've had:



lyricalillusions said:


> Dr. Samantha Carter from "Stargate SG-1"





zomgz said:


> Olivia Dunham





Choci Loni said:


> Penny- Dr. Horrible's Sing Along Blog





Disarray said:


> Jill Valentine!





CeilingStarer said:


> Alyx Vance from Half-Life 2.





misterCraig said:


> Amy Pond (Doctor Who)


I don't think she's been mentioned, which I find surprising, River Tam:


----------



## sammichiaki123

*Bernard Black (Dylan Moran/ Black Books)*










*John Crichton (Ben Browder/Farscape)*









*
Azumi (Aya Ueto/Azumi)*


----------



## Innamorata

Bernard Black, yes. Amy Pond, yes.

I think you're doing better now, Shy.


----------



## ShyGuy86

Innamorata said:


> I think you're doing better now, Shy.


Oh, I'm doing a *lot* better.


----------



## engram

have no idea what character that was but ... look... omg


----------



## Ckg2011

Pam








Missy Pantone







Hit Girl







Juno







Rene Mosier


----------



## River In The Mountain

Fry. I don't know why.










Bernard Black










Wash from Firefly.
lovelovelove


----------



## Paper Samurai

*Liz Lemon *(30 Rock)

I'm not usually attracted to older woman, but Liz ticks all the right boxes; intelligent, cute and a Star Wars geek lol :love2


----------



## ShyGuy86

River In The Mountain said:


> Fry. I don't know why.


What do you mean, you don't know why? He's adorable, that's why!


----------



## River In The Mountain

ShyGuy86 said:


> What do you mean, you don't know why? He's adorable, that's why!


He really is. All the good men are cartoons :teeth


----------



## rgrwng

April O'Neill, TMNT

Lisa Hayes, Robotech anime


----------



## Matomi

C.C - Code Geass








Yin - Darker Than Black


----------



## NobodysPerfect

Dr Reid in 'Criminal Minds' is so gorgeous and I love the character he plays and how intelligent he is in the show. Everything about him is beautiful.














































And Dexter Morgan in 'Dexter' is the hottest killer ever! I really love his character. I have a bit of a crush on Vincent in the show too, 'cos he's so funny and sweet but Dexter is gorgeous and so nice, well apart from killing the occasional bad guy!


----------



## Sanctus

Morrigan from Dragon Age origins


----------



## Rainbowmuffin

Sam Seaborn from "The West Wing"










Agent Fox Mulder from "The X Files"










Michael Wiseman from "Now & Again"










Ben Sherman from "Southland"










Benton Fraser from "Due South"


----------



## Opethfan7

Here is a few I totally crushed on:

Betty Draper:









Trudy Campbell:









Cassie from Skins:









Lana Lang from Smallville(Even though her character got crappy):









Codex:


----------



## AllToAll

Patricia Franchini (Breathless)









Tate Langdon (American Horror Story)









Dexter Morgan (Dexter)


----------



## StarlightSonic

Henry from Silent Hill 4


----------



## beshino

2d


----------



## MindOverMood

Sue Heck from The Middle


----------



## Opacus

kurei from flame of recca, i like him soooo much


----------



## Just Lurking

Centurion's Etain


----------



## Shynobi

Love April Ludgate (Aubery Plaza) awkwardness on the show and in real life.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane

Effy (skins).










Destructive girls. :blush


----------



## platypus

I've had a crush on Sailor Moon since I was little.








DON'T JUDGE ME.

And, of course, Liz Lemon.








Because she's perfect in every way.


----------



## forex

KumagoroBeam said:


> Cassie from Skins.


:clap


----------



## Brad

nope


----------



## Black Star

Hank Scorpio said:


> And some anime women(restricting it to the ones I wouldn't get arrested for)
> Yoruichi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balsa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yukari


 Agreed, lol, much agreed. Same here lmao. And Rayne, of course. lmao









And Taka! From The Last Samurai. Man I love my asian girls lol


----------



## David777




----------



## MindOverMood

Casey MacDonald from Life with Derek.


----------



## mreynolds102787

Hmm...


----------



## christacat

Tim from The Office  (the UK version)


----------



## 0lly

Hugh the Borg, he's adorable!


----------



## The Crossbuster

Yuna :heart


----------



## Catnap

Don't judge me; I was young and impressionable! :cry

Oh, here's some more. 











































(I thought he was kinda attractive for a lion *shrug* lol. It must be the hair and that angsty look)


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

He's a good leader, can shoot beams of concussive force out of his eyes, and is ridiculously muscular








Captain Commando


----------



## therunaways

Carlos Bernard from 24









I still have a girl crush on Sarah Michelle Gellar as Buffy


----------



## Perkins




----------



## Skyliner

Ezio










Sawyer


----------



## Barette

I don't care what anyone says, I _will_ marry Jim Halpert one day.


----------



## Neutrino

Used to have crushes on these two lovelies (yes, even the panther. Don't judge.)


----------



## kosherpiggy

Flynn Rider from Tangled is pretty hot plus he's hilarious.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555

Ckg2011 said:


> Juno












Serious anime character "crushes":








http://www.anime-planet.com/anime/suzuka
http://www.anime-planet.com/anime/sola
http://www.anime-planet.com/anime/busou-renkin


----------



## identitycrisis

Kaylee from Firefly:









Alyx Vance from Half-Life:


----------



## SuperSky

Matt Parkman from Heroes









Fitz from Cracker









Supersaiyan Gohan when he was a kid


----------



## citizen_erased

Sherlock Holmes (as played by Benedict Cumberbatch in BBC's Sherlock)


----------



## Subwolf

Samantha Everett in Gray Matter


----------



## Shoelaces

brina5881 said:


> AH, this was the Twilight movie of my era!!!! I saw this movie over and over & wished I was every single woman that came across their path.


YES, YES, AND A MILLION TIMES YES. I love. That film. And all the ridiculously attractive vampire men in it.

Antonio Banderas = muy caliente.


----------



## Barette




----------



## Shoelaces

bezoomny said:


> _Star Trek_, *****ez. I was just rewatching the 2009 movie.
> 
> Old Ensign Chekov (Chekov prime? lol) was awesome with his terrible puns and nuclear wessels, but new Chekov is actually hot. What.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, McCoy.


This. I'm also quite attached to these two:










Now that I think about, I found everybody in Star Trek:2009 attractive...?

"Wessels"  Oh, man, wictory.


----------



## Barette

Ugh, I love Christ Pines.

Since he's in that new movie Spy Wars or something with Tom Hardy, I'm gonna add Ton Hardy in here (from Inception).


----------



## beshino

Some kewl females.








Aya Brea









Tifa Lockhart 8]


----------



## Jinxx

*Cat - Victorious*. I don't watch that show but have seen her & think she is a cutie.










*Norman Bates - Psycho*. Handsome... Just... Handsome.










*Severus Snape - Harry Potter*. So mysterious & dark. He sends off a charming appeal to me.










*Neytiri - Avatar*. Glad I'm apparently not the only one here. She is a beautiful Na'vi with a free spirit.


----------



## False Protagonist

Emma Stone as Gwen Stacy :love2









Lightning :love2


----------



## Subwolf

Heather Mason in Silent Hill 3


----------



## kosherpiggy

Kelly Bundy♥


----------



## PhilipJFry

Winifred Burkle.


----------



## Nekomata

Sephiroth:









Darth Vader:









Naoto Shirogane:









Dean Winchester:









Doctor Doom:


----------



## Jared3

It's Don.. Don Draper.


----------



## 0lly

The guy from Fringe.


----------



## meganmila

Fiona Gallagher.


----------



## lonelyjew

identitycrisis said:


> Kaylee from Firefly:


+1



meganmila said:


> Fiona Gallagher.


That's such a great show


----------



## Just Lurking

Kate Winslet's "Dr. Erin Mears" in _Contagion_ ~










Edit: Well, this used to be her. I'm just going to leave this as is since it goes along with the Contagion theme


----------



## Arrested Development

I don't have sexy time thoughts about him or anything, but I would go with Issac Clarke from Dead Space as far as game characters are concerned. 









Janis from Mean Girls









and also from Party Down










Really anything that involves Lizzy Caplan.

Last, but not least, Jimmy Darmody even though I wanted to throw things at him throughout season two.


----------



## enzo

got into this show cause of Kat, celeb crush of a few years now. The character, Max, is great.


----------



## Who

Abed Nadir from Community. I watch Community just because of him.









Kenneth Parcell (Kenneth the page) from 30 Rock. If only there's someone like him in irl. so innocent and pure hearted :lol









Dr. Leo Spaceman from 30 Rock. Minor character but lmao!!! love the episodes with him in it.

also...








Lemongrab from Adventure Time. Don't know, I really just like him. Too bad he's only in 1 episode.


----------



## kosherpiggy

Joan Holloway


----------



## christacat

citizen_erased said:


> Sherlock Holmes (as played by Benedict Cumberbatch in BBC's Sherlock)


YES!


----------



## Ventura




----------



## Shoelaces

Don Draper and Joan Holloway? YUM.


----------



## Shoelaces

First I was like 








...Oh, hi.

But then I was like,










Hello Vaako. My body is ready.


----------



## Shoelaces

Lucian should forget Sonja and hang with me.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM

android 18 from dragonball z


----------



## MindOverMood

Tawny from Even Stevens


----------



## Tibble

Buffy ( Buffy the Vampire Slayer ) *HOT HOT HOT* <3 <3 <3








Willow ( Buffy the Vampire Slayer )








Claire








Faye ( Secret Circle )


----------



## AnticipatingSerendipity

laura024 said:


> Atticus Finch. I can't tell you how hot an educated and accepting man is.


So true


----------



## Frozen In a StarryVoid

dexter morgan  :heart


----------



## Gryffindor85

This one should be obvious, my one true love, Hermione Granger.










Luna Lovegood-Love her looney personality










Chun-Li (Street Fighter)-Possibly the first time I was ever attracted to a female.










Cammy (Street Fighter)- British accent, pig tails, and a clone of M. Bison. What more could you want?










Jill Valentine (Resident Evil)-One of my first loves










Morrigan (Darkstalkers)- So what if she is a succubus?










Amanda Young (Saw Series)- Sure she is psychopathic, but she's really hot, and I've always kind of related to her. Really wish she had more of a presence in the later sequels.

If you can't tell, I go for stronger female characters instead of helpless damsels and shallow bimbos.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Two fictitious characters, one show.


----------



## ShyGuy86

erasercrumbs said:


> Two fictitious characters, one show.


Ezri Dax! So cute. SO much better than Jadzia.

Contribooting:


----------



## erasercrumbs

ShyGuy86 said:


> Ezri Dax! So cute. SO much better than Jadzia.


Yep, she was positively sprightly. Character-wise, I enjoyed her much more than Jadzia, who always came across as a complete Mary Sue. In the Star Trek universe, it's a rare treat to experience a flawed protagonist like Ezri.


----------



## dlennr

Alex Krycek (Nicholas Lea) from the X-Files










John Reese (Jim Caviezel) from Person of Interest


----------



## Farideh

This is going to be weird but I like the douchebag Jack Frost.


----------



## Marty 82

Donna Noble From Doctor Who, would send pic but don't have a clue how to lol I'm not the brightest spark ever...


----------



## beshino

Marty 82 said:


> Donna Noble From Doctor Who, would send pic but don't have a clue how to lol I'm not the brightest spark ever...


Der ya go.










Next to the doctor with the crazy eyes.


----------



## Paper Samurai

I've had 2 people in the last couple of weeks tell me that I look like him :b (this probably means the new series of Sherlock is back on the telly no?)



citizen_erased said:


> Sherlock Holmes (as played by Benedict Cumberbatch in BBC's Sherlock)


----------



## Evo

Jackie Burkhart


----------



## MindOverMood

Tammy from the movie Fido.


----------



## Evo

Leela


----------



## blue the puppy

conrad jarrett


----------



## MindOverMood

Hannah from Todd & the book of pure evil









Six from Tripping the rift


----------



## squidlette

Moss from the IT Crowd.


----------



## KelsKels

Edward Scissorhands










Wolverine










Reaver from Fable 2&3. Dont judge me. :sus


----------



## AnnikaC

Ben Whisham as John Keats in Bright Star *sigh*.


----------



## sparkplug74

Ariadne from Inception










Hermione Granger from Harry Potter










Katniss Everdeen from The Hunger Games










Kaylee Frye from Serenity










Aerith from Final Fantasy










Dark Magician Girl from Yu-Gi-Oh!


----------



## crystaltears

Cloud Strife


----------



## Ironpain

I know you said a pic, but a pic can't do justice lol, if I had to have a crush on any male character it would be Tom Hanson from 21 Jump street Aka the one and only Johnny Depp, the only guy I will ever drool over lmao 



 Next to Tom Hanson, there is one other Depp Character besides Depp himself who I will ever have a man crush on and that is Edward Scissor hands


----------



## Ironpain

Without a doubt my one true female character crush is the one and only Olivia Benson aka my actual celebrity Marishka Hargitay, I genuinely prefer her with long hair but I can't find any decent google images of her. This is not an Olivia Benson pic itself but it's still Marishka. This pic doesn't do her justice but it's still a beautiful pic.


----------



## Toppington

Yuri Lowell from Tales of Vesperia, if only because of how easy it is to gender swap him. Yeah, I'm a weird one. :b


----------



## Ironpain

KelsKels said:


> Edward Scissorhands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reaver from Fable 2&3. Dont judge me. :sus


A little Edward Scissor Hands trivia for ya. Did you know that Edward Scissor Hands was filmed in the 3 month break between 21 Jump street's season's 3 and 4, toward the middle of Season 3 Johnny Depp was growing his hair long in preparation for the role, Johnny Depp made his final appearance as Tom Hanson in episode 4x26 Blackout which premiered June 16th 1990 six months later Depp would establish a 22 year long film career with Edward Scissorhands.


----------



## Syndacus




----------



## Mr Mug

Rayne









Arwen


----------



## ShyGuy86

Syndacus said:


>


Zoë Castillo?


----------



## enzo

I know. I tried to sustain myself, waiting to actually see the show before assuming how awesome she would be. I couldn't help it.


----------



## Radiata

On a Walking Dead marathon. Daryl! =)








& Isabela from DA2. :heart


----------



## strawberryjulius

squidlette said:


> Moss from the IT Crowd.


yes i love moss! <3



Ironpain said:


> Without a doubt my one true female character crush is the one and only Olivia Benson aka my actual celebrity Marishka Hargitay, I genuinely prefer her with long hair but I can't find any decent google images of her. This is not an Olivia Benson pic itself but it's still Marishka. This pic doesn't do her justice but it's still a beautiful pic.


i like her short hair, but i like short hair in general. her character is the only reason i'd put myself through law & order.


----------



## pancakepowder

Syndacus said:


>


kirby??? really?!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Cannonball, when he first joined the New Mutants


----------



## whatevzers

Definitely Zatanna from DC Comics ^^


----------



## beastylex

i guess i have a thing for total nutcases and bishies

_sigh_


----------



## sunnydaysnitch




----------



## MindOverMood

Vicky from Fairly Odd Parents


----------



## Evo




----------



## Nogy

meganmila said:


> Fiona Gallagher.


Oh my gosh, yes. I was going to post a pic too before i saw this.









The T-Mobile girl. Not sure if that counts as a fictitious character, but shes beautiful i had to post her









Recently watched this movie. She was attractive in a wierd sort of way









Saved the best for last. And yes i'm being serious lol...people often think i'm joking for some reason when i tell them about my infatuating lust for Katey Sagal. I'm pretty sure that Al Bundy was a homosexual. I would of been going to town on that every night if I was him


----------



## JustThisGuy

Trillian from Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy.


----------



## Evo




----------



## retropat

I've had a crush on Lisbeth Salander since I read the Millennium Trilogy in college.


----------



## 0lly




----------



## Yogurt

Mike Delfino









Dr. Reid









Derek Morgan









Shane McCutcheon









Aaron Hotchner









Horatio Caine









Caleb Rivers









Hanna Marin









Chuck Bass


----------



## Evo




----------



## MindOverMood

Millie from Freaks and Geeks


----------



## MaxPower

Claudia Donovan:mushy


----------



## Paramecium

Daryl Dixon from the Walking Dead,









Elle Driver from Kill Bill I,









Trinity from the Matrix,









Scott & Mike from My Own Private Idaho (I havent seen the movie, though)









These for now..


----------



## fetisha




----------



## Solomon's Tomb




----------



## Charmander

Jeremy Sumpter as Peter Pan (I feel creepy now)







Lucas from One Tree Hill.







Dean from Supernatural


----------



## brainstew

Ramona Flowers from Scott Pilgrim


----------



## brownzerg

Princess Michelle Benjamin from Kings (Allison Miller)

:blush


----------



## GloriaPatch

I personally blame Roger from 101 Dalmatians for my love of tall, skinny, blonde British men. I have very vague memories of telling my mother I would marry him when I was younger.


----------



## ApathyDivine

Matt Camden (Barry Watson) from 7th Heaven


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

Jim Corbett as Max Gregson in the show United States of Tara:










Donnie Wahlberg as Danny Reagan in blue bloods ( I love Donnie in general, but my spicy man in his police gettup and acting fiesty...aw hell yeah I'd let him frisk me any day)










Daniel Gillies as Dr. Joel Goran in saving hope. (He's a bit of a player and afraid of getting too close to people, but I love his sweet side)










Jason Wiles as Maurice 'Bosco' Boscorelli from third watch:










And to go to the other side of the lake, Angelina Jolie as Legs Sadovsky from the movie foxfire. (Idk..I love her with short hair, she was a total badass and rebel and I really liked that LOL)










That's all for now LOL.


----------



## PillsHere

Light Yagami:










Zuko:










And there's probably hundreds more.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb




----------



## fetisha




----------



## louiselouisa

hehe


----------



## River In The Mountain

The Doctor ^^


----------



## Rixy

Sa-wish.


----------



## kilgoretrout

And his mom.


----------



## pastels




----------



## cj66




----------



## christacat

brainstew said:


> Ramona Flowers from Scott Pilgrim


:love


----------



## christacat

Lonnie and Dennis from Rock of Ages:heart


----------



## christacat

squidlette said:


> Moss from the IT Crowd.


Love him


----------



## christacat

Douglas from The IT Crowd.


----------



## louiselouisa

I remember I had a crush on dad character from this book


----------



## John The Great

christacat said:


> :love


Yes, yes, YES!

Also, who could forget these?


----------



## fishpie

I wrote fanfics about this guy:


----------



## Ali477

fishpie said:


> I wrote fanfics about this guy:


Which one the naked mole rat or the guy on the left?


----------



## Fair Lady

L *w*









Regulus Black (HP)

Aaaand of course...








But the book version, not that old fart from the movies! =.=


----------



## YoukosoHitoriBocchi

*Ulquiorra. *
*the amount of love I feel for this character. It's creepy and not normal. * 
I've loved him since I was .. what. 11-ish? and I still do and always will.


----------



## Zeppelin

Liara T'soni from the Mass Effect video games


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Mountain Girl or Beth, both Ross Campbell characters. Surprisingly difficult to find SFW illustrations of them for some reason.


----------



## christacat

Flash Harry~St.Trinan's


----------



## g0t Anxiety




----------



## scooby




----------



## probably offline

Jake Gyllenhaal in Donnie Darko(I'm a cradle robber)









Jonathan Rhys Meyers as David Bowie in Velvet Goldmine


----------



## MindOverMood

Rebecca/Tank Girl



















I just watched TGWTDT last night and fell in love:mushy


----------



## failed101

Or 
Prince from Katamari Damacy


----------



## lizzy19

probably offline said:


> Jake Gyllenhaal in Donnie Darko(I'm a cradle robber)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jonathan Rhys Meyers as David Bowie in Velvet Goldmine


 Donnie Darko


----------



## tbyrfan

When I was six, I had a massive crush on Westley from The Princess Bride. So handsome.


----------



## IveGotToast

Pam from the early seasons of The Office. When she had that real girl next door look.


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll




----------



## kast

Enid from Ghost World









Xena









Irina Spalko









Jack Sparrow









Jack Harkness


----------



## NoHeart

Probably gonna get flamed for these choices but here we go:

Gasai Yuno, she can stalk me any day <3










Shiina Mayuri, if you look up adorable in a dictionary, this is what you see 







http://kawaii-mobile.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/SteinsGate.Mayuri-Shiina.640x960.jpg


----------



## CW1985

After seeing the movie 'Cherish' I fell in love with Robin Tunney's character. She's shy and lonely, as well as being cute too. It's a good movie so search it out if you can.


----------



## Kascheritt




----------



## StrangetoBehold




----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Chopper Majeure said:


> Daryl Dixon from the Walking Dead,


Yes. :3


----------



## ROYALwithCHEESE




----------



## ESP354

Khaleesi from game of thrones


----------



## ESP354




----------



## AceEmoKid

There is too much adorkableness not to love.

Also:









And:









Although honestly she turned out to be such a backstabbing bee that I'm not sure if I can even like her anymore. Her personality kind of killed her good looks for me.


----------



## Cam1

Ginny Weasley, in the books and movies.










This is a picture of her from the movies, but her attitude, personality, and actions from the books always made me have a crush on her


----------



## Imspartacus




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## ponyboy

Trent & Jane Lane from Daria :boogie


----------



## Just Lurking

I've posted her before, but I'm posting again because I'm like that:

*Emily Prentiss*, Criminal Minds.. I looooooooooove Prentiss


----------



## Daveyboy

Gabrielle from Xena


----------



## nullptr

Trillian


----------



## Mersault

Some girl i know said she had a crush on Gabriel Knight.


----------



## christacat

Sam (Dogs In Space)


----------



## SilentLyric

MindOverMood said:


>


OH GOD THIS! THIS! But I don't like how they made her look like that, as if she was unacceptable beforehand. Sent a poor message.


----------



## Luvere

No idea who she is but she's cute.


----------



## D1r7H3rp3z

Koyomi from Kamen Rider Wizard.My waifu.Eeeeeeek!Too cute.

<-----Also, that guy in my avatar, Akise Aru.He is the manliest man in time and space.His greatness crosses timelines and apparently causes paradoxes according to the spin off manga.


----------



## IveGotToast

SilentLuke said:


> OH GOD THIS! THIS! But I don't like how they made her look like that, as if she was unacceptable beforehand. Sent a poor message.


It was kind of shallow, but i think it fit in with the High School theme. Considering High School is the shallowest place you will ever be.


----------



## Monotony




----------



## Bawsome

Had a crush for ages!








Also the splicers from bio shock, i have no idea why, it was like the style or something








Id be like "totes sorry babe" as i repeatedly burry my pipe wrench into her face .


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Starless Sneetch

eagleheart said:


> Harold Lloyd's "Glasses Character" from his films such as Girl Shy, The Freshman and lots more


Yes! I love Harold Lloyd, and his "glasses character" is always so sweet and naiive. :mushy


----------



## Gloomlight

MindOverMood said:


>


:heart Wanda! I need to watch Cry-Baby again.
























I wanted to be squished between Helen and Leonard on that little row boat. :love2


----------



## kittenamos

I have a lot . . . This is all I can think of right now.

Leonardo DiCapri "Jack Dawson" from Titanic
http://30.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lyy30zgkUI1qjfbu8o1_400.jpg

Shane West "Landon" from A Walk to Remember
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_dgR6A3Yks64/TId3ftXgkzI/AAAAAAAABqM/Aq-py_L6H2U/s320/shane_west+(1).jpg

David Conrad "Jim Clancy" from Ghost Whisperer
http://melindaverse.com/images/mainactors_02m.jpg

Sean Berdy "Emmett Bledsoe" from Switched at Birth
http://www.abcfamilymedianet.com/sh...g/switchedatbirth/switchedatbirth_i/berdy.jpg

Burgess Abernethy "Zane" from H2O
http://images4.fanpop.com/image/polls/650000/650965_1298754676762_full.jpg


----------



## Luvere

Gloomlight said:


> :heart Wanda! I need to watch Cry-Baby again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to be squished between Helen and Leonard on that little row boat. :love2


Oh wow, I love the way she's handling that oar.


----------



## Just Lurking

*Saxa *on *Spartacus* - always had a soft spot for a girl who packs a bit of a punch~


----------



## christacat

Gary King, The World's End


----------



## Claudia87

:nw


----------



## Daveyboy

Gabrielle from Xena....


----------



## Daveyboy

and of course.. Jeannie.. I Dream of Jeannie


----------



## Lids

L Lawliet



Ancano



Garrus Vakarian



James Vega



Graverobber



Ladd Russo


----------



## Charmander

Aragorn...










And Damon!


----------



## John310

Both girls from New Girl. Jess and Cece.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi




----------



## Derailing




----------



## Nanami

My first crush EVER










~~

Levi










Shizuo Heiwajima










Loki










Tomoki Kuroki


----------



## Schmilsson




----------



## RelinquishedHell

Rostagin said:


>


Hawt!


----------



## Estillum

Lids said:


> L Lawliet
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Garrus Vakarian


I don't think I have any but these two come damn close.


----------



## Just Lurking

*Juliet* ~ *Lost*


----------



## Estillum

Alright perhaps there's a few >-> [spoiler=Spoiler]







_Alistair_ From dragon age origins








Jack from mass effect 2








_Zevran_ Arainai from dragon age origins









Tank girl









morrigan from dragon age origins.. [/spoiler]

What can I say, Bioware makes really good characters...


----------



## prettyful

Edward Cullen


----------



## Estillum

Either half this thread is taking the piss or you people have some really strange tastes...


----------



## sacgirl88

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/228768856044841040/


----------



## Lids

Ladd Russo gif



Nice Hollystone


----------



## Lids

I forgot young Pinako Rockbell


----------



## KPanthera

Corvo Attano from Dishonoured ofcourse


----------



## cliffclavin




----------



## crystaltears

:heart


----------



## Alienated

I only have one now

Neytiri from "Avatar"









There is something about a 10 ft. tall blueish princess that hisses, and can kick some *ss. That just makes my teeth chatter with excitement...

I could start on her on Wed. and would finish till Sat. I would lick the blue right off of her , then get serious !! She's Got Me BLUE BALLED !!

Then she could ride me like a Ikran in a nose dive !!


----------



## MindOverMood

Grace from Camp


----------



## Hank Scorpio

Alienated said:


> I only have one now
> 
> Neytiri from "Avatar"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is something about a 10 ft. tall blueish princess that hisses, and can kick some *ss. That just makes my teeth chatter with excitement...
> 
> I could start on her on Wed. and would finish till Sat. I would lick the blue right off of her , then get serious !!
> 
> Then she could ride me like a Ikran in a nose dive !!


:lol :high5 :evil


----------



## Just Lurking

*Sara Sidle ~ CSI* :yes


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Lids said:


> Ancano


hahaha ah, I prefer Ondolemar though but it's more of a love/hate thing. Mostly I try to kill him. Teldryn Sero though, especially Teldryn's voice...

and... you're permanently banned just realised. Oh well.

but also on the subject of elves:










and Lisbeth Salander:










half the cast of True Blood to be honest. I was going to list Jessica and Eric, but then sometimes Bill too (when he's not an ***), and Tara, and Pam and to be honest Lafayette as well, so really it's more like who don't I have a crush on with that show? :') not really Sookie though she's cool, or Jason though he's cute.

and Spock

and Loki

also matthew macfayden as mr darcy.

and anyone who's intelligent and witty and reasonably physically attractive, in my opinion (or not, I'll probably end up liking them anyway) but especially with long hair.

and most of the bad guys/anti heroes.

and I've had some pretty damn weird ones in the past too that I can't quite explain even to myself 

and I just noticed someone on the front page say Terrance Zdunich as Grave Robber and oh my god yes:



>












I feel like I should stop now. I'm going to stop.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

yukikodunkzone said:


>


 http://macawnivore.deviantart.com/art/PYRAMID-HEAD-FANGIRLS-58588127

I love that if a character exists, no matter what, someone somewhere is a... special fan haha.


----------



## Zeppelin

Lids said:


> Garrus Vakarian
> 
> 
> 
> James Vega


You like Garrus? I mean I can understand James, but Garrus? He's a cool character and all, I just find it hard to believe that females find Turians to be attractive. Do you find salarians and Kroger to be attractive, or just Turians?
----
I however, I have a huge crush on Liara.


----------



## M0rbid




----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Jill Valentine <3


----------



## Minkiro

Joel from The Last Of Us game










:yes


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi

Persephone The Dread said:


> http://macawnivore.deviantart.com/art/PYRAMID-HEAD-FANGIRLS-58588127
> 
> I love that if a character exists, no matter what, someone somewhere is a... special fan haha.


Awe, I love that little comic strip. I saw a cosplayer in one of the haunted houses at Halloween Horror Nights and I totally was fan girling on him. But he never came out so I could take pictures. 



likeaspacemonkey said:


> Are you saying size does matter?


Where did you get that?


----------



## Abedsgirl01

My name kinda says it all...

Abed Nadir from "Community"


----------



## Glass Child

Ohhh man.
I used to have so many damn crushes on fictional characters. I'm going to just post a few before I completely embarrass myself.










Used to really like Izaya from Durarara. I guess I liked his philosophic attitude of people.

And that great guy in my avatar :'p uhh don't mind him


----------



## hawtitch

Allison from Breakfast Club (obligatory) and Ygritte from GoT. Yorkshire accents get me.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

likeaspacemonkey said:


> I totally share that one. But not the game one. I didn't play any of the new ones, and the old Jill is a ****ing idiot. But her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love her. Only in Apocalypse though, the other time she shows up was boring.


Hell yeah man!  And you're right, Jill is played by a different actor in that "Retribution" bull****.. :|

Resident Evil 5 was such a mind-****.. Wears Battlesuit = Instant ghetto-booty :lol


----------



## MiMiK

ive had the longest crush on robin!





































:love2


----------



## veiled

John Barrowman as Captain Jack Harkness http://25.media.tumblr.com/f25f01bcae0c986d91615fde96517002/tumblr_msuv4mLITp1si1uado1_500.jpg


----------



## DisneyMisfit

Jack Frost


----------



## guitarmatt

Anabelle from the movie "Elvis and Anabelle"
I'm not a big Blake Lively fan but something about her was like heart-crushingly attractive in this movie


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

likeaspacemonkey said:


> No. That's the sad part. It's her! But without the Jill cosplay thing, she looses the sexy thing. She's still a babe of course, but she doesn't generate the instant drooling she did in Apocalypse. But it's her. Sienna Guillory.


WAT! Seriously? I could've sworn it was a different actor  Oh well..


----------



## probably offline

I don't really get crushes on fictional characters. I just find an actor attractive or a character in a movie interesting, for a while.

There is one exception. I basically had a crush on Cloud Strife from Final fantasy VII since I first played it, and he looked like this:










And when "Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children" came out in 2005 I just... loved him even more. I think I watched it like 10 times in 2 days. I literally felt attracted to an animated character. It was really creepy haha. My boyfriend could tell 




































<3_<3 i'd still hit it

(sephiroth and vincent too, but cloudis#1inmyh4art)


----------



## VeMuñeca

Yes! Legolas! :heart


----------



## Cam1

Still Ginny Weasly. Also Hey Arnold, even though he's like a 12 year old boy.


----------



## Charmander

Sam Winchester :mushy









And Charlie from Supernatural:


----------



## always starting over




----------



## Persephone The Dread

probably offline said:


> I don't really get crushes on fictional characters. I just find an actor attractive or a character in a movie interesting, for a while.
> 
> There is one exception. I basically had a crush on Cloud Strife from Final fantasy VII since I first played it, and he looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when "Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children" came out in 2005 I just... loved him even more. I think I watched it like 10 times in 2 days. I literally felt attracted to an animated character. It was really creepy haha. My boyfriend could tell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <3_<3 i'd still hit it
> 
> (sephiroth and vincent too, but cloudis#1inmyh4art)


oh god those three. Especially Vincent. I was a bit obsessed when I was about 15. Why are there so many attractive 3D models in that universe?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Charmander said:


> Sam Winchester :mushy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Charlie from Supernatural:


aw I love Felicia Day, and basically every character she's ever played. <3

Yeah... I knew this thread was going to be an issue for me haha, I'm terrible.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Might as well throw in my other Silent Hill one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read somewhere that they designed her specifically to be mildly sexy and perfectly attractive for gamer loosers. Well, you know what? It ****ing worked. Smart, smart nerds.


Nah, she looks like a little boy to me.. :|

Eileen Galvin though ^.^


----------



## AllToAll

Huck from Scandal
Jesse Pinkman from Breaking Bad
Brody from Homeland
Silas from Weeds
Nicky from OTNB



I like my men/women a little damaged.


----------



## AllToAll

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Well, if someone put a gun to my head, and told me blow some random guy...


C'mon. Don't lie to yourself. You know you'd do it gun to head or not.


----------



## derpresion

i dont have crush on anyone ever but i really have always kind of liked









sabaku no gaara









natsuno yuuki


----------



## meganmila

AllToAll said:


> Brody from Homeland


I like Brody too. I mean he is good to look at /shallow.

My crush is Fiona from Shameless, Danny from Mindy project.


----------



## lostboy289

Persephone The Dread said:


> You know, and this is really weird, House. Which is further proof of the fact that a: I really don't understand how the attraction system in my brain works and b: I really do seem to be attracted to the wrong kind of personality a lot of the time.


Makes sense to me (as a straight guy). A genius, well accomplished Doctor with a good sense of humor, aloof demeanor, and decent if unconventional social skills.

As for me, this is obviously an old one; but growing up I always had a crush on Wednesday Addams from the Addams Family movie. I dug her dark sense of humor and always had a thing for cute goth girls (even when I was a kid).
Today I don't really get crushes on fictional characters. Il think certain actresses are attractive, but can't see the point in crushing on someone who doesn't exist. But if I absolutely had to pick one, I guess id say Lisbeth Salander from "The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo" or Beth Greene from "The Walking Dead".


----------



## sliplikespace

Xander Harris from Buffy the Vampire Slayer








Dan Dunne from Half Nelson








Chris Redfield from the Resident Evil series









Two of the three are pretty messed up as people so I don't know what that says about my taste overall.


----------



## lampshadesonfire

At the moment, I am utterly enamoured with this man:










Mark Corrigan for president, I say.


----------



## Noll

mai waifu!!!! ^__^ so cute :3


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Jessica from American Pie. I love snarkiness. And the fact that she's really all like lonely and vulnerable inside and ****. Reunion ruined it though, with the *lesbianity* and all.


:teeth


----------



## Gizamalukeix

Selene - Underworld


----------



## sawako

*Spartacus* (Liam McIntyre)
Excellent speaker, devoted to the woman he loves, and a great fighter.


----------



## LowCountryTransplant

Cally from BSG. Dem bangs.










Jane from Breaking Bad. I would totally spiral out of control with her.


----------



## LowCountryTransplant

likeaspacemonkey said:


> How about Andy Whitfield, who played him on season one? No love for that guy?
> 
> EDIT: Wow, just looked him up and read he died. That sucks. I watched the whole first season, and only pieces of the rest of it. He did a great job in that first one. Ugh. I won't delete the post, but I do add this 'cause it seems somehow... weird, not to mention it now.


While I thought Liam is a good Spartacus, in my mind there was no replacing Andy. He just owned the character. One of my all-time favorite actor/role combos.


----------



## sawako

likeaspacemonkey said:


> How about Andy Whitfield, who played him on season one? No love for that guy?
> 
> EDIT: Wow, just looked him up and read he died. That sucks. I watched the whole first season, and only pieces of the rest of it. He did a great job in that first one. Ugh. I won't delete the post, but I do add this 'cause it seems somehow... weird, not to mention it now.


Andy Whitfield he did do a great job, but yes, he passed away 2 years ago on September 11th. I remember how incredibly sad I was. I think he did an incredible job because he pulled me into the character to begin with. 
I posted Liam because I personally think Liam was often criticized too harshly because he was not Andy Whitfield. I think he did a great job.
I just like Spartacus


----------



## blue2

I think these 2 are crushworthy...startrek theme...lol


----------



## DarrellLicht

:yes


----------



## always starting over

LowCountryTransplant said:


> Cally from BSG. Dem bangs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jane from Breaking Bad. I would totally spiral out of control with her.


YES :boogie


----------



## ImmortalxApathy

This is all new to me. I had never had a crush on a fictional character, always had crushes on real people, or the real actor, etc... I am proud to say that I am in love with a video game character. I have been in love with him for 3 years. It only gets stronger everyday. He is my love, and my life. I couldn't believe it at first. I thought "what the hell is wrong with me?" I thought that I was going nuts; but I've come to realize, what is so wrong with loving someone who isn't real? Seriously, have you seen computer pixels from this generation? They look near real, and sometimes, you can't tell. It's crazy how life-like game characters look. I think that it's like having a crush on a real life celebrity. You will never have them, but what makes it OK to like them, because they are real? It kind of goes hand in hand when you think about it.

My sweet:


----------



## JadedJade

Starkiller










John Sheppard









Leto II









John Buyers (X-Files/Lone Gunman) -guy on the far right









Young Anakin









Han Solo









King Edmund









Jacen Solo


----------



## h00dz

This doesn't happen to me often but...










and....










nnnnnnnngggggggggggggggg


----------



## kurtcobain

Boone from Lost, and Peter Petrelli from Heroes


----------



## KelsKels

I posted in here a long time ago.. I might post more later if Im feelin brave.


----------



## housebunny

kurtcobain said:


> Boone from Lost


How bout Sayid, Jack, Sawyer, Charlie and Desmond? :lol I think I went through a crush on each one of them.


----------



## KelsKels

housebunny said:


> How bout Sayid, Jack, Sawyer, Charlie and Desmond? :lol I think I went through a crush on each one of them.












:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## monotonous

i like the stripper in the hangover


----------



## asittingducky

Penny Flame...oops is that not appropriate? sorry...


----------



## monotonous

likeaspacemonkey said:


> *The Devil*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And other outfits, including ya' know, the teacher, the police woman, and of course, how could she not,


i think i saw a girl in a porn last night looks like her, or that was her?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Doubt it, she was mostly like a model or something. I only know her from this movie though, so if by any chance you ARE right, be a sweetheart and share the link


Nah she's an English actress and model. She's also in Austin Powers and some other stuff.

She was hot in that film, especially in the school outfit in that one scene. Probably the first time I found myself in anyway attracted to a woman I think.


----------



## housebunny

Agreed, who could not be in love with Elizabeth Hurley?

Some more:


----------



## LowCountryTransplant

monotonous said:


> i like the stripper in the hangover


Heather Graham  Totally forgot about this song until now...






Although now that I think about it you probably just mean the character! Too late, video posted.


----------



## SS616

All day..


----------



## hammerfast

jill valentine










Her nose is like mine , so we could rub our noses together all day


----------



## hammerfast

Can you see now?










No this is not the one from the movie , this one I guess is a render of the video game character , much colder 

Here's an attachment:


----------



## hammerfast

i'm using google.uk maybe the link doesn't show for other people


----------



## Persephone The Dread

likeaspacemonkey said:


> *Slack* from *Land of the Dead*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This needs no explanation. Just yes.
> 
> There's something deeply disturbing about her intro scene in the movie. I love that kind of crap. ****ing, the best Romero zombie flick.


I can't decide whether I like her or the clothes more. I'll settle for both.


----------



## Zeppelin

Anastasia Steele


----------



## sliplikespace

Simon Bellamy - Misfits (TV Show)

















Even though he does some... inappropriate things, his overall awkwardness is really endearing. I haven't crushed this bad over a fictional character/actor pretty much ever.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Dr Crusher....


----------



## Ninja666

Ryu Hayabusa, Terminator (robot), Goku, most ninjas.


----------



## VinBZ

My only real celebrity crush has been Julie Benz, specifically as Darla in Angel.


----------



## WhisperingPines05

Audrey as beatnik Jo Stockton, a Greenwich Village bookshop clerk, exemplifies my ideal.


----------



## Idontgetit

likeaspacemonkey said:


> *Selena* from *28 Days Later*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently dead inside hardcore survivalist. There's just something about the way she mercilessly chops zombies up with that machete. Plus, in the midst of zombie apocalypse, she still manages to keep dat hair. Bravo, Selena, bravo. (ha actually one of the very few gripes I have with that movie, how the hell does her hair look so damn good? It just makes no sense)


She don't have anything on


----------



## Idontgetit

haha =p it would be an interesting battle


----------



## JH1983

Claudia Black as Vala Mal Doran from Stargate SG-1.


----------



## JH1983

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Ok time to bring this back. I was rewatching Scream 3 the other day so yeah, Sydney Prescott
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love when she squints :um seriously :lol


I just posted Neve Campbell in the celebrity crushes thread the other day. I was half in love with her when I was growing up. It was more from The Craft and Party of Five, but Scream, too. Wild Things was another one she was in.


----------



## TeddyBearLove

Stabler from Law & Order SVU, & Spike from Buffy.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Farah from Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time










I was so in love with Farah.


----------



## christacat

Little Charles Aiken  (August: Osage County)


----------



## MindOverMood

Marion Silver from Requiem for a Dream


----------



## Just Lurking

Vera Farmiga's portrayal of Lorraine Warren in The Conjuring


----------



## TenYears

MindOverMood said:


> Marion Silver from Requiem for a Dream


Yep :b I thought she did an awesome job in Requiem For a Dream. She captured that total and complete feeling of despair and hopelessness and...worthlessness that comes with being an addict. It's one of my favorite movies but I can't watch it again, it hits too close to home. Tough movie to watch.


----------



## Ineko

Alcide from True Blood









Shino from hakkenden









Ichabod Crane from sleepy hollow

and many, many more lol


----------



## blue2

....


----------



## EverythingWBA

blue2 said:


> ....


lol nice.

Angelina Jolie Tomb Raider

http://images.fanpop.com/images/image_uploads/Tomb-Raider-angelina-jolie-741676_1280_1024.jpg

Leo Dicaprio, What's eating gilbert grape...that smile got me.

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ufQCTT1AJ...ardo+Dicaprio+what's+eating+glibert+grape.png

Jessica Rabbit from Who framed roger rabbit, shaggy from scooby doo, cartman from south park


----------



## UNRNDM1

Dean Winchester from Supernatural


----------



## mattmc

Valorie Curry as Emma on The Following

Part sweet and part cold blooded killer. :love2


----------



## CharmedOne

Starting to realize I apparently have a thing for pirates, lol.

Will Turner, Pirates of the Caribbean


















Roux, Chocolat


















Captain Hook, Once Upon a Time










And then there's Lestat, Queen of the Damned


















And Rodrigo/Brian, Criminal


----------



## Ineko

mattmc said:


> Valorie Curry as Emma on The Following
> 
> Part sweet and part cold blooded killer. :love2


omg boyish cute girls are yummy


----------



## Crimson Lotus

A human version of C.C. from Code Geass.










There's just something about green hair... :lol.


----------



## Princess Gustopher

*Queen Elsa* from "Frozen"










She's just so perfect and pretty I can't handle it


----------



## AngelClare

When I was teen I could think of nothing better than to be Flash Gordon and let Princess Aura capture me and keep me as her personal plaything.


----------



## Charmander

The book description version of Bill Weasley. The actor who played him did not fit the role at all.


----------



## Fat Man

...:squeeze


----------



## Maiq

Crossbreed Priscilla, even though she's like 20 feet tall









and Yuffie


----------



## ihearvoices

Mickey Milkovich from "Shameless"


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod

Daenerys Targaryen from Game of Thrones


----------



## HelpfulHero

Six from BSG


----------



## Apoc

Daenerys Targaryen.

Missandei.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Twily. <3










And Pinkamena to some degree, but since the canonical Pinkamena only had a maximum of a couple minutes screentime throughout the entire series, most of her personality I've fashioned out of noncanonical representations (fan art/animations, fiction, music, etc). I think I have more respect than love for her. She's the kind of pony I'd want to have my back in gritty situations, and other times just to sit back and exchange cynical social commentary.


----------



## CatFiend

Luke Glanton from the place beyond the pines-


----------



## fezzesarecool

Noah from the Notebook







Kili from the Hobbit


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

Lara Croft, Tomb Raider









Clara Lille, Watchdogs


----------



## crimeclub

Dat ***


----------



## Sacrieur

crimeclub said:


> Dat ***


----------



## cooperativeCreature

Has probably been posted but...


----------



## Just Lurking

Military Mena Suvari in 'Day of the Dead' was rather... Yes.


----------



## feels

I've been watching a sh*tload of Parks and Rec.






I'll re-watch Twin Peaks with you, Ben.


----------



## Uncertain

Oh lordy, yes. .w.

Too many to count.


----------



## Steinerz

kawaii.


----------



## mrsoohsehun

*Pic Removed*

NOAH ELLIOT SIMON SHAW - The Mara Dyer Trilogy


----------



## KimThanh

Aside from all the crying in season 3-4-5...


----------



## MindOverMood

Just seen GOTG.

Zoe Saldana as Gamora


----------



## Keyblade

<3


----------



## pos




----------



## The Islander

Sonya Cross, the Bridge










Temperance Brennan, Bones










Angela Montenegro, Bones


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Stahma From Defiance, Caprica Six From Battlestar Galactica, & Elise Wassermann From The Tunnel


----------



## Thedood

Thextera said:


> <3


It's funny that you post this because when I saw this thread, the first one I thought of was:


----------



## Stilla

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
















*hello my name is Jordan and I'm hot in a I can't help it sort of way*


----------



## Keyblade

Thedood said:


> It's funny that you post this because when I saw this thread, the first one I thought of was:


Final Fantasy 4ever <3


----------



## Nms563

I can't limit it to just one! My crushes are ongoing, I swear. My first ever crush on a fictional character was from InuYasha. I still think his older brother Sesshomaru's sexy. Pretty sure he's got the longest hair and prettiest face out of any character on that show. But yeah, he was my first 12 year old childhood crush. My next one was Leon from RE4, Evan Peters from American Horror Story, Bon from Blue Exorcist, and finally my most recent one is Kanzaki from Beelzebub. Phew. Done. I would post pictures of all of them but that would take up way too much space. Kanzaki is the one in my profile picture, so there ya go. 

Edit: NEW CRUSH... Ryuunosuke from "Sakurasou no Pet na Kanojo". Lmfao. He's a programmer with gynophobia (an intense fear of women). Brilliant character.


----------



## Stilla

^ Oh god Sesshoumaru, I too had quite a crush on him as a 12 year old. 








So fabulous.


----------



## donzen

I like it a little bit crazy.


----------



## zomgz

Emily from Skins...










... and Naomi, her girlfriend :lol


----------



## skys

Arya from the Inheritance series, just from her descriptions

Mizukage Mei from Naruto


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T

​
Peter off Red Riding Hood. Holy cheese balls, my cravings for this boy right now...


----------



## Nms563

Stilla said:


> ^ Oh god Sesshoumaru, I too had quite a crush on him as a 12 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So fabulous.


Who can deny those striking features and beautiful locks? Seriously though I love how deep his voice was in contrast to his feminine appearance. He was so cool. Gotta watch that show again sometime. :lol


----------



## seeking777

Awww yeah. Not urkel. Stephan Urquelle. I thought he was so cute when I was growing up watching Family Matters.


----------



## 141079

Dualla from Battlestar Galactica...she was the best character on the show!


----------



## feels

Stilla said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *hello my name is Jordan and I'm hot in a I can't help it sort of way*


Oh god I kinda wanna re-watch this now. *****in' Jordan. Ugh, I just wanted to punch him in the face and shake some sense into Angela. Like, I get it, I've been with a Jordan Catalano before. They're gorgeous and mysterious and you just wanna like patch them up, but they always break your heart. I know I would have made the same stupid choices she did, though. :b I started crushing on Brian big time while watching this. I wanted them to end up together so bad. But the dang show was cancelled! :wife


----------



## ImmortalxApathy

feels said:


> Oh god I kinda wanna re-watch this now. *****in' Jordan. Ugh, I just wanted to punch him in the face and shake some sense into Angela. Like, I get it, I've been with a Jordan Catalano before. They're gorgeous and mysterious and you just wanna like patch them up, but they always break your heart. I know I would have made the same stupid choices she did, though. :b I started crushing on Brian big time while watching this. I wanted them to end up together so bad. But the dang show was cancelled! :wife


Who is that Jordan guy?


----------



## CrayCray

ImmortalxApathy said:


> Who is that Jordan guy?


Jordan guy is played by Jared Leto


----------



## Stilla

I used to prefer Brian when I first watched it as a kid, but when I rewatched I just had no sympathy for him... he was so hung up on her despite having nothing in common and the fact that she like were not into him at all, ultimate friend zoned he was. 
I would have chosen Jordan over and over again (please break my heart Catalano <3)


----------



## ImmortalxApathy

CrayCray said:


> Jordan guy is played by Jared Leto


Wow, is that him? Doesn't even look like Jared Leto; Even when he was on Party Of Five(Think that's the name of the show) He looks so different there.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy




----------



## Nylea

Yep, I have a crush on an arrogant, practically schizophrenic, mad scientist _cartoon character_ in a lab coat.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy

Nylea said:


> Yep, I have a crush on an arrogant, practically schizophrenic, mad scientist _cartoon character_ in a lab coat.


Nothing wrong with that. I have a crush on Edward Richtofen from COD zombies. He's a German scientist who is Schizophrenic.


----------



## Nylea

ImmortalxApathy said:


> Nothing wrong with that. I have a crush on Edward Richtofen from COD zombies. He's a German scientist who is Schizophrenic.


Hahaha! Wow! I'm happy someone can relate, thought I was crazy. :lol


----------



## ImmortalxApathy

Nylea said:


> Hahaha! Wow! I'm happy someone can relate, thought I was crazy. :lol


Haha. You're so funny. How long have you had a crush on him?
Yeah, I've learned not to think anyone crazy since that's happened to my life.


----------



## McFly




----------



## Pen

*bellamy Blake, got me feeling all types of ways :spank








*​


----------



## spiritedaway

I have the hugest crush on Deslin Rowe from Infamous: Second Son! It's probably unhealthy how much I love him :$


----------



## CrayCray

Adele in Blue is the Warmest Color


----------



## Nylea

Actually, I regret not posting this one. Have a massive crush on Hannibal. ♥ This is probably weird.


----------



## spiritedaway

Nylea said:


> Actually, I regret not posting this one. Have a massive crush on Hannibal. ♥ This is probably weird.


I don't think think its wierd :3 I've got a crush on him too lol


----------



## cooperativeCreature




----------



## theCARS1979

Batgirl aka Yvonne Craig


----------



## Nylea

ImmortalxApathy said:


> Haha. You're so funny. How long have you had a crush on him?
> Yeah, I've learned not to think anyone crazy since that's happened to my life.


Was that sarcasm? I'm really not a funny person. :lol Been crushing on him ever since I watched the show, which was...not too long ago. I'm trying to get my boyfriend to cosplay as him...



spiritedaway said:


> I don't think think its wierd :3 I've got a crush on him too lol


YES! Isn't he just so strangely attractive? Even though he's middle-aged and, well...a cannibal?


----------



## Just Lurking

Loooooooooooooooooooved Sarah Linden on 'The Killing'


----------



## christacat

Alex Vause, Orange is the new black


----------



## romeoindespair

I gotta say theres something very erotic about someone who can kill you at any moment. :b


----------



## undyingUmbrage

oh wow um i have alot so ill just list some. medic and pyro from tf2, noiz and clear from dmmd, komaeda from super dangan ronpa 2, kyoko sakura from madoka magica, and tons much uuu


----------



## probably offline




----------



## Persephone The Dread

christacat said:


> Alex Vause, Orange is the new black


Yeah... I kind of get it. Have not watched the show just seen gifs of her though


----------



## The Patriot

Their slightly before my time so I never saw them when they originally appeared but this is a two for one deal, Bromance, Jack Wagner as Frisco Jones and my crush his real life ex wife Kristina Wagner as his Princess and the Lady of his heart Felicia Jones from General Hospital, Huge Huge fan of their storylines which I got to see maybe 2 years ago for the 1st time.


----------



## seeking777

Jason Segal as Nick on Freaks and Geeks. *Heart flutter* This character was so friggin sweet, genuine, nice and cute! I don't know why Lindsey didn't like him. Every time I watched I'm thinking what wrong with this heffa??!!?! Anywho, this show was my first time seeing Jason Segal and I've been a fan ever since.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Reminds me of an ex, even though he was at least 15 years younger than Ray Liotta. Its weird.

Lastly..










I totally did.


----------



## TabbyTab




----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

Edward Scissorhands.










Spike Spiegel.










Cyrus.


----------



## IcedOver

I haven't been watching any of the DC/Marvel hour-long TV projects ("S.H.I.E.L.D.", "Arrow", "The Flash" or "Gotham") but, um, I think I want to watch this one.


----------



## Imbored21




----------



## Imbored21

oh you guy are posting real people. Awkward...


----------



## sparkplug74

Hitagi Senjougahara










Kirisaki Chitoge


----------



## Underwood

Junko Enoshima


----------



## Just Lurking

*The Walking Dead:* _The sisters, Maggie and Beth_

1st - possible minor spoilers
2nd - definite season 5 spoilers

[spoiler=Possible Minor Spoilers]























































[/spoiler][spoiler=Definite Spoilers]:blank








[/spoiler]


----------



## theinsomniac

Zuko from ATLA









And I doubt anyone will know him because he's from a super old manga series but...Arima Soichiro:


----------



## jennyyyxo

Stiles Stilinski from Teen Wolf (i don't watch this show anymore tho)










Barry Allen from The Flash


----------



## i suck at life

peter parker: shy,sweet, nerd :heart



eddie from how i live now



ian from the host



logan lerman in fury



michael scofield from prison break


----------



## InimitableJeeves

Merton Densher in Wings of the Dove.


----------



## Just Lurking

Sara Sidle ~ CSI


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## JustThisGuy

HenDoggy said:


>


I remember that movie!


----------



## JustThisGuy

Scifi usually holds all my fictional crushes.

Leeloo from Fifth Element









Trillian from Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy









Kaylee from Firefly/Serenity








Dirty, grease-monkey Kaylee is the cutest Kaylee.


----------



## Zaac




----------



## JustThisGuy

Zaac said:


>


Like, in general or just Harley from the trailer? Many forms of Harley.


----------



## Zaac

JustThisGuy said:


> Like, in general or just Harley from the trailer? Many forms of Harley.


Just this one. She didn't catch my eye growing up.


----------



## AngelClare

I never really watched this Lexx. But if I was turning the channel I would stop and watch just because Xenia Seeberg is so sexy.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Stahma Tarr


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

I want both Peters, please


----------



## JustThisGuy

sio said:


> I want both Peters, please














AngelClare said:


> I never really watched this Lexx. But if I was turning the channel I would stop and watch just because Xenia Seeberg is so sexy.


I remember Zev. Dem lips.

Remember her original form?


----------



## AngelClare

JustThisGuy said:


> I remember Zev. Dem lips.
> 
> Remember her original form?


I always wondered if those were here real lips. I didn't follow the show so I didn't know she had an original form. That was one very weird show.

Was it really 2001? Wow, time.


----------



## Wren611

Clara Oswald.


----------



## Aribeth

(When I was 12)


----------



## ImmortalxApathy

Nylea said:


> Was that sarcasm? I'm really not a funny person. :lol Been crushing on him ever since I watched the show, which was...not too long ago. I'm trying to get my boyfriend to cosplay as him...


Not at all @ sarcasm. The way you worded your love affair made me laugh. :nerd:


----------



## ImmortalxApathy

Here is the apple of my eye. I've been in love with him for many years and it is still going strong. I guess it is sad that he has my heart; but I don't care. He is my beautiful love.


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## a degree of freedom

@Aribeth


----------



## a degree of freedom

Most recently I really liked Marina in _Curio_.


----------



## AffinityWing

Oikawa Tooru from Haikyuu!!










Yamaguchi Tadashi from Haikyuu!!










Osamu Dazai from Bungou Stray Dogs










Akutagawa Ryuunosuke from Bungou Stray Dogs


----------



## labelme

The only one I can think of is Jade from dying light. Feisty one. Was kinda the light in a ****ty situation. And a sweetheart.


----------



## HenDoggy

I had a crush on That reclusive, porn renting chick from good dick lol


----------

